# L'Inter è campione d'Italia, praticamente fatta?



## Tifo'o (23 Dicembre 2020)

Direi che non ci sono più dubbi, giocano da schifo ma vincono comunque. Le concorrenti, o meglio la concorrente maggiore - la Rube - non mi sembra che quest'anno lotteranno fino alla fine. Paradossalmente siamo noi l'unica concorrente ma onestamente con l'EL e soprattutto con Ibra che gioca troppo poco....


----------



## Zenos (23 Dicembre 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Direi che non ci sono più dubbi, giocano da schifo ma vincono comunque. Le concorrenti, o meglio la concorrente maggiore - la Rube - non mi sembra che quest'anno lotteranno fino alla fine. Paradossalmente siamo noi l'unica concorrente ma onestamente con l'EL e soprattutto con Ibra che gioca troppo poco.



Perché?manca un girone di ritorno,anche il Sassuolo potrebbe vincerlo per dire...


----------



## malos (23 Dicembre 2020)

Stanno festeggiando ora in duomo.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (23 Dicembre 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Direi che non ci sono più dubbi, giocano da schifo ma vincono comunque. Le concorrenti, o meglio la concorrente maggiore - la Rube - non mi sembra che quest'anno lotteranno fino alla fine. Paradossalmente siamo noi l'unica concorrente ma onestamente con l'EL e soprattutto con Ibra che gioca troppo poco....



Ibra il girone di ritorno lo giocherà tutto, se userà il cervello ed eviterà di fare il ******* che vuole giocarle tutte. Ripeto: in EL solo al ritorno se c’è da ribaltarla, in Coppa Italia neanche convocato.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (23 Dicembre 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Direi che non ci sono più dubbi, giocano da schifo ma vincono comunque. Le concorrenti, o meglio la concorrente maggiore - la Rube - non mi sembra che quest'anno lotteranno fino alla fine. Paradossalmente siamo noi l'unica concorrente ma onestamente con l'EL e soprattutto con Ibra che gioca troppo poco....



sono una squadraccia inguardabile con un gioco da provinciale anni '80. No, non penso vincano lo scudo. Anche perchè sarebbe un'offesa al giuoco del calcio


----------



## iceman. (23 Dicembre 2020)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Perché?manca un girone di ritorno,anche il Sassuolo potrebbe vincerlo per dire...



Lo vincono perché hanno una rosa più lunga e con gente abituata a competere per certe posizioni; dovrebbero avere 3-4 punti in meno e invece ad ORA ci sono sopra.


----------



## hiei87 (23 Dicembre 2020)

L'inter non mi da mai la sensazione di essere una grande squadra, anche se ultimamente ha vinto alcune partite da grande squadra, e in particolare stasera. 
Dopo ieri sera comunque inizio a pensare anch'io che ci sia la possibilità di un avvicendamento al vertice, ma aspetterei sia a dare per morti i gobbi che a dire con certezza che questa inter possa avere continuità.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (23 Dicembre 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Direi che non ci sono più dubbi, giocano da schifo ma vincono comunque. Le concorrenti, o meglio la concorrente maggiore - la Rube - non mi sembra che quest'anno lotteranno fino alla fine. Paradossalmente siamo noi l'unica concorrente ma onestamente con l'EL e soprattutto con Ibra che gioca troppo poco....



É ancora presto. Ma in teoria sono strafavoriti. 
Hanno rosa lunga con tanti giocatori che possono subentrare, il loro giocatore piu decisivo é abbastanza giovane e praticamente mai infrtunato e non avranno alcuni impegni europei. Testa ed energie solo per il campionato.
A sto punto sono veramente quelli che dovrebbero vincere...poi con Conte e l'Inter l'implosione é comunque sempre dietro l'angolo


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Dicembre 2020)

Sentite, sono ANNI che non gufo praticamente più. Ora mi è finalmente tornata la voglia..sento profumo interessante.. dunque complimenti all'Inter per lo scudetto


----------



## willcoyote85 (23 Dicembre 2020)

hanno sistemato la difesa. perchè non gioca più kolarov???

per me sono i favoritissimi. i ladri solo con un miracolo lo vincono quest'anno.


----------



## UDG (23 Dicembre 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Direi che non ci sono più dubbi, giocano da schifo ma vincono comunque. Le concorrenti, o meglio la concorrente maggiore - la Rube - non mi sembra che quest'anno lotteranno fino alla fine. Paradossalmente siamo noi l'unica concorrente ma onestamente con l'EL e soprattutto con Ibra che gioca troppo poco....



Aspettare la fine del campionato, no?


----------



## Swaitak (23 Dicembre 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Direi che non ci sono più dubbi, giocano da schifo ma vincono comunque. Le concorrenti, o meglio la concorrente maggiore - la Rube - non mi sembra che quest'anno lotteranno fino alla fine. Paradossalmente siamo noi l'unica concorrente ma onestamente con l'EL e soprattutto con Ibra che gioca troppo poco....



assolutamente ,complimenti a loro. Conte è una garanzia


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Dicembre 2020)

Penso di si. La Juve a -9 lo certifica. Conte è infallibile.


----------



## Trumpusconi (23 Dicembre 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Direi che non ci sono più dubbi, giocano da schifo ma vincono comunque. Le concorrenti, o meglio la concorrente maggiore - la Rube - non mi sembra che quest'anno lotteranno fino alla fine. Paradossalmente siamo noi l'unica concorrente ma onestamente con l'EL e soprattutto con Ibra che gioca troppo poco....



99% è loro.
Possono solo perderlo loro.
La rube è in crisi, il Napoli è una squadra senza carattere, la Roma non ne parliamo, il Sassuolo è miracolato e Lazio e Atalante sembrano un po sulle gambe.
Restiamo solo noi (che non abbiamo minimamente la profondità necessaria per restare in vetta fino alla fine)
L'anno perfetto, se perdono diventano una vera barzelletta


----------



## Francy (23 Dicembre 2020)

Hanno già vinto...


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Dicembre 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Direi che non ci sono più dubbi, giocano da schifo ma vincono comunque. Le concorrenti, o meglio la concorrente maggiore - la Rube - non mi sembra che quest'anno lotteranno fino alla fine. Paradossalmente siamo noi l'unica concorrente ma onestamente con l'EL e soprattutto con Ibra che gioca troppo poco....



Si sapeva dall'ingaggio di Pirlo. 
Conte ha provato a rovinare tutto ma poi ha trovato la quadra. 
Non le vincono tutte ma sono l'unica squadra che può infilare delle strisce di vittorie come quella che sta facendo, spendendo anche pochissime energie rispetto a quelle che per esempio il Milan oggi ha speso in soli 45'


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (23 Dicembre 2020)

Auguri ai campioni d'Italia 2020/21


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Dicembre 2020)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Auguri ai campioni d'Italia 2020/21



Oh uno che ha capito il messaggio..finalmente


----------



## Swaitak (23 Dicembre 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Oh uno che ha capito il messaggio..finalmente



mettilo in risalto questo topic per favore


----------



## David Gilmour (23 Dicembre 2020)




----------



## Anguus (23 Dicembre 2020)

Solito campionato dell'Inter fino a Dicembre, niente di nuovo. Perderanno parecchi punti per strada giocando così


----------



## Alfred Edwards (23 Dicembre 2020)

Complimenti per la vittoria dello scudetto. Quest'anno Conte e l'Inter se lo sono proprio meritati.


----------



## Igniorante (23 Dicembre 2020)

È quí che si gode?????


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Dicembre 2020)

E chi li ferma?
Hanno una salute di ferro. 
Lukaku non prende un raffreddore. 
Salutiamo i campioni d'italia.


----------



## mandraghe (23 Dicembre 2020)

Questo topic va uppato di continuo. Sarà il nostro talismano.


----------



## Nevergiveup (24 Dicembre 2020)

Sempre detto che sono i più forti della Via Lattea, mi unisco a voi compagni rossoneri a venerare la putenza.


----------



## bmb (24 Dicembre 2020)

Bravissimi.

Con una rosa del genere, lo scudetto era l'obbiettivo loro. Corazzata.


----------



## Lineker10 (24 Dicembre 2020)

Questo thread porta bene.

Va rispolverato ad ogni partita.


----------



## sunburn (24 Dicembre 2020)

Quando una squadra fa 104 punti in un campionato, c’è poco da fare. Complimenti a loro e a Conte che è riuscito a superare il suo precedente record di punti.


----------



## SoloMVB (24 Dicembre 2020)

Avremmo messo la firma per arrivare secondi a fine campionato,lo stravinceranno con 10 punti di vantaggio.


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Dicembre 2020)

Sono indubbiamente la squadra più forte e vincono le partite giocando un calcio poco dispendioso. E' giusto esaltare il nostro Milan perché per stare davanti a questi sta facendo qualcosa di straordinario. Vincere il derby, vincere a Napoli, battere la Lazio all'ultimo respiro.


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Dicembre 2020)

E chi li ferma questi??
Lukaku potrebbe farsi una giornata in miniera e poi la sera giocare a calcio.
Ma quando è in programma la festa?


----------



## 7AlePato7 (24 Dicembre 2020)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> sono una squadraccia inguardabile con un gioco da provinciale anni '80. No, non penso vincano lo scudo. Anche perchè sarebbe un'offesa al giuoco del calcio


Hanno individualità di spicco che purtroppo noi non abbiamo. Basta guardare la coppia di attacco Lukaku-Martinez per capire la loro forza. Se avessimo lo stesso potenziale offensivo vinceremmo lo scudetto a mani basse. Il problema è appunto quando manca Ibra, dove devi aggrapparti ai vari Leao o Rebic. Ieri è andata bene, ma Rebic si è divorato due gol che andavano fatti.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (24 Dicembre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> E chi li ferma questi??
> Lukaku potrebbe farsi una giornata in miniera e poi la sera giocare a calcio.
> Ma quando è in programma la festa?



Un mio amico ha una ditta di trasporti nel milanese, hanno prenotato già i pullman scoperti per scudo e coppa italia. Pare abbia chiamato Ausilio ieri.


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Dicembre 2020)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Sono indubbiamente la squadra più forte e vincono le partite giocando un calcio poco dispendioso. E' giusto esaltare il nostro Milan perché per stare davanti a questi sta facendo qualcosa di straordinario. Vincere il derby, vincere a Napoli, battere la Lazio all'ultimo respiro.



Che sono campioni d'italia in carica non ci sono dubbi però , consentimi,sono brutti da morire.

Brutti per come tengono in campo, brutti per quello che propongono, brutti per lo stile e per le soluzioni.

Piano A : palla su lukaku.
Piano B : palla su lukaku.
Piano C : palla su lukaku.
Piano D : palla su lukaku.

Ieri conte fino al gol si è sgolato per chiedere ai suoi la palla sul belga.
Dopo il gol che fa????


'Ragazzi, ora a maggior ragione..... palla su lukaku'. 


E poi si offende se capello lo prende in giro perchè non ha piani di riserva.


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Dicembre 2020)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Un mio amico ha una ditta di trasporti nel milanese, hanno prenotato già i pullman scoperti per scudo e coppa italia. Pare abbia chiamato Ausilio ieri.



Amala.


----------



## Rivera10 (24 Dicembre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Amala.



Anala, fixed.


----------



## James45 (24 Dicembre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Che sono campioni d'italia in carica non ci sono dubbi però , consentimi,sono brutti da morire.
> 
> Brutti per come tengono in campo, brutti per quello che propongono, brutti per lo stile e per le soluzioni.
> 
> ...



Io aggiungerei "Brutti per i colori della maglia".


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (24 Dicembre 2020)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Anala, fixed.



Chiavala, pazza Inter chiavalaaaaaa... è una scrofa discinta, che si scola la pinta, pazza Inter chiavalaaa...


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (24 Dicembre 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Direi che non ci sono più dubbi, giocano da schifo ma vincono comunque. Le concorrenti, o meglio la concorrente maggiore - la Rube - non mi sembra che quest'anno lotteranno fino alla fine. Paradossalmente siamo noi l'unica concorrente ma onestamente con l'EL e soprattutto con Ibra che gioca troppo poco....



Poco ma sicuro. Sono la squadra più forte, più bella da vedere, con un calcio sempre propositivo e accattivante, sono guidati da uno stratega che ha sempre un asso nella manica. E perché no? Se lo meritano anche, con una tifoseria onesta, rispettosa e sempre pronta a riconoscere i meriti agli avversari. Avversari appunto, non nemici: i tifosi interisti hanno un’etica dello sport eccelsa, non a caso sono universalmente riconosciuti come “gli onesti”. Chapeau, Inter.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (24 Dicembre 2020)

ThaiBoxer93 ha scritto:


> Poco ma sicuro. Sono la squadra più forte, più bella da vedere, con un calcio sempre propositivo e accattivante, sono guidati da uno stratega che ha sempre un asso nella manica. E perché no? Se lo meritano anche, con una tifoseria onesta, rispettosa e sempre pronta a riconoscere i meriti agli avversari. Avversari appunto, non nemici: i tifosi interisti hanno un’etica dello sport eccelsa, non a caso sono universalmente riconosciuti come “gli onesti”. Chapeau, Inter.



E aggiungiamoci anche, a tutte le cose giuste che hai detto e che mi rendono fiero di essere secondo alla prima squadra di Milano (cosa che loro sono, senza dubbio, per titoli, campioni avuti in squadra, importanza nella storia del calcio, capacità di rivoluzionare il medesimo, il non essere mai retrocessi a differenza nostra, ecc ecc, noi non potremo che essere sempre secondi a loro) che, da amante del caffè, loro sanno prepararlo molto bene, ha un sapore ineguagliabile. È una ricetta argentina (altro che il caffè brasiliano) che si tramanda fin dagli anni ‘60.


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Dicembre 2020)

E lo meritano sempre i tifosi, che sono quelli più sportivi in quanto accettano sempre i verdetti del campo, non lamentandosi mai. Che circo... volevo dire che squadra! Titolo meritato!


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (24 Dicembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> E aggiungiamoci anche, a tutte le cose giuste che hai detto e che mi rendono fiero di essere secondo alla prima squadra di Milano (cosa che loro sono, senza dubbio, per titoli, campioni avuti in squadra, importanza nella storia del calcio, capacità di rivoluzionare il medesimo ecc, noi non potremo che essere sempre secondi a loro) che, da amante del caffè, loro sanno prepararlo molto bene, ha un sapore ineguagliabile. È una ricetta argentina (altro che il caffè brasiliano) che si tramanda fin dagli anni ‘60.



Bravo! Quante virtù hanno i nostri cugini? Sono orgoglioso di aver condiviso e di condividere per il futuro lo stadio con una squadra del genere, con una squadra mai andata in B e che, pensa un po', ha persino uno scudetto di cartone! Di cartone, proprio! Non è meraviglioso tutto questo? Ogni volta che guardo il loro palmares, specie quello europeo, mi rendo conto di quanta strada abbiamo ancora da fare per essere anche solo accostati a loro. E poi il "mago" Herrera! Un caffè degno delle porzioni di Circe.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (24 Dicembre 2020)

ThaiBoxer93 ha scritto:


> Bravo! Quante virtù hanno i nostri cugini? Sono orgoglioso di aver condiviso e di condividere per il futuro lo stadio con una squadra del genere, con una squadra mai andata in B e che, pensa un po', ha persino uno scudetto di cartone! Di cartone, proprio! Non è meraviglioso tutto questo? Ogni volta che guardo il loro palmares, specie quello europeo, mi rendo conto di quanta strada abbiamo ancora da fare per essere anche solo accostati a loro. E poi il "mago" Herrera! Un caffè degno delle porzioni di Circe.



Aggiungiamoci che il loro caffè tiene svegli e vigili molto più di qualunque altro, e quando sei così vigile e sveglio che te ne fai di un orologio? È per quello che, ad un certo punto, cominciarono a regalare in giro alcuni orologi piuttosto costosi, negli anni ‘60, solo perché non sapevano cosa farsene e, data l’onestà d’animo e la generosità specchiata connaturata all’interismo stesso, invece di vendere suddetti orologi cominciarono, appunto, a regalarli.

Che poi alcuni animi infimi, meschini e, in quanto impuri, incapaci di riconoscere e apprezzare la purezza, abbiano detto che tali regali fossero finalizzati ad una contropartita e quindi non fossero regali affatto, beh, questa è un’altra, triste questione. Che però dovrebbe, ancor di più, farci apprezzare il fatto di essere cugini, oltre che ovviamente secondi e subordinati, ad un club così importante, bello, pulito. Noi Casciavit biretrocessi possiamo solo ammirare la grandezza, senza tentare di raggiungerla (perché non è alla nostra portata) ma, soprattutto, senza cedere alle lusinghe di animi meschini che vorrebbero farci credere qualcosa di diverso al riguardo.

Riguardo allo scudetto di cartone rifletti su questo, fratello: noi per vincere abbiamo sempre dovuto, da plebei quali siamo e siamo sempre stati (non ci chiamiamo “Casciavit” per nulla), arrivare primi, a loro invece è stato sufficiente arrivare terzi. Se non è un club vincente questo, arrivano primi arrivando terzi, vincono perdendo, vuol dire avere la vittoria nel DNA (oltre alla Serie A: “la Serie A è nel nostro DNA” cit). Hanno sconfitto persino il principio di non contraddizione, noi al massimo abbiamo sconfitto qualche altra squadra, loro uno dei capisaldi della logica classica nonché il principio base che rende il reale intelligibile. Proposizioni come “l’essere è e non può non essere” sono state rese vane, vuote, fatue, dalla prima e unica squadra di Milano.

Ricordiamoci cosa insegnava l’Avvocato Prisco: “a Milano ci sono due squadre: l’Inter e la Primavera dell’Inter”. Sicché non prendiamoci troppe libertà quando, temerariamente e impudentemente, affermiamo di essere addirittura la seconda squadra di Milano.


----------



## Rivera10 (24 Dicembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Chiavala, pazza Inter chiavalaaaaaa... è una scrofa discinta, che si scola la pinta, pazza Inter chiavalaaa...



Ahahahah


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Dicembre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Che sono campioni d'italia in carica non ci sono dubbi però , consentimi,sono brutti da morire.
> 
> Brutti per come tengono in campo, brutti per quello che propongono, brutti per lo stile e per le soluzioni.
> 
> ...



Ma su questo non c'è dubbio. Nessun appassionato di calcio neutrale guarderebbe una partita dell'Inter piuttosto che una del Milan. O probabilmente nessun appassionato di calcio neutrale guarderebbe una partita dell'Inter e basta. 
Ma storicamente in Serie A la squadra che gioca il calcio più bello non vince MAI. 

E infatti se questo Milan potesse davvero lottare e vincere lo scudetto sarebbe un'impresa di una tale portata da far rinascere davvero il calcio italiano e ridare valore a quello scudetto che è stato svalutato da tutti questi anni di sistema Juve (anche per via del famoso +2 che continuano ad attribuirsi) al punto che nemmeno i bianconeri lo festeggiano più. 

E lo dico tranquillamente con tutto il rispetto per i campioni del passato che hanno vestito la nostra maglia, sarebbe senz'altro lo scudetto più bello della storia del Milan. 
Però sono sogni, favole. 
I campioni del passato il campionato lo hanno vinto, questi ragazzi sono giovani e tosti ma probabilmente non lo vinceranno.


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Dicembre 2020)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Ma su questo non c'è dubbio. Nessun appassionato di calcio neutrale guarderebbe una partita dell'Inter piuttosto che una del Milan. O probabilmente nessun appassionato di calcio neutrale guarderebbe una partita dell'Inter e basta.
> Ma storicamente in Serie A la squadra che gioca il calcio più bello non vince MAI.
> 
> E infatti se questo Milan potesse davvero lottare e vincere lo scudetto sarebbe un'impresa di una tale portata da far rinascere davvero il calcio italiano e ridare valore a quello scudetto che è stato svalutato da tutti questi anni di sistema Juve (anche per via del famoso +2 che continuano ad attribuirsi) al punto che nemmeno i bianconeri lo festeggiano più.
> ...



E come possiamo vincerlo se lo hanno già vinto altri??
Inter campione d'italia 2020-2021.

Stamattina ho una fastidiosa allergia, il sorpasso di ieri mi ha investito di polvere.
Questi cugini delle volte non hanno proprio modi.


----------



## emamilan99 (24 Dicembre 2020)

IO tra i gobbi e i cugini preferisco mille volte i cugini. Se qualche tifoso rossoonero si vuole illudere che con l'avanzare della stagione, con l europa legue loro non ci sorpasseranno..


----------



## addox (24 Dicembre 2020)

E' giusto che abbiano già vinto lo scudetto, 38 giornate senza un infortunio muscolare, uno stiramentino, una contrattura, una botticella a nessuno dei suoi giocatori chiave. Quando una stagione va così lo scudetto è la normale conclusione.
Complimenti.


----------



## Davidoff (24 Dicembre 2020)

Troppo forte l'Inda, squadra con mille soluzioni offensive, un gioco spumeggiante e un centrocampo dai piedi pregiati con Gagliardini, Vidal e Barella. Per provare a darci qualche vantaggio tengono addirittura Eriksen in panchina, perché altrimenti vincerebbero troppo facilmente. Impossibile fermare un'armata del genere, possiamo solo sperare che alla fine il distacco non sia abissale.


----------



## AntaniPioco (24 Dicembre 2020)

La sensazione è che o reggiamo noi (ne dubito), o vincono lo scudetto con grande anticipo


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Dicembre 2020)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Lo vincono perché hanno una rosa più lunga *e con gente abituata a competere per certe posizioni*; dovrebbero avere 3-4 punti in meno e invece ad ORA ci sono sopra.



Ah si, tipo chi? Di certo non in campo...al massimo conte e marotta


----------



## BossKilla7 (24 Dicembre 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Direi che non ci sono più dubbi, giocano da schifo ma vincono comunque. Le concorrenti, o meglio la concorrente maggiore - la Rube - non mi sembra che quest'anno lotteranno fino alla fine. Paradossalmente siamo noi l'unica concorrente ma onestamente con l'EL e soprattutto con Ibra che gioca troppo poco....



Ma cancella sto schifo


----------



## Giangy (24 Dicembre 2020)

Anche secondo me il 2021 sarà l’anno dell’Inter per lo scudetto. Inutile, rosa più attrezzata della nostra, con gente più esperta. Il Sassuolo per me alla fine mollerà.


----------



## Zenos (24 Dicembre 2020)

Possono già fare i caroselli


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (24 Dicembre 2020)

Spero che sia solo scaramanzia e che non stiate davvero smettendo di credere allo scudetto perché l'Inter ha scuolato qualche partita.


----------



## Chrissonero (24 Dicembre 2020)

Per quanto mi riguarda di Scudetto e favoriti parlero solo a maggio


----------



## Igniorante (24 Dicembre 2020)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Troppo forte l'Inda, squadra con mille soluzioni offensive, un gioco spumeggiante e un centrocampo dai piedi pregiati con Gagliardini, Vidal e Barella.




centrocampo top mondo, come avrebbe detto il Condor!


----------



## Butcher (24 Dicembre 2020)

Purtroppo si sapeva, hanno costruito nel tempo una squadra niente male. Prima o poi avrebbe dato i suoi frutti!


----------



## Jino (25 Dicembre 2020)

Possono perderlo solamente loro. Giocano il tipico calcio brutto e solido che in Italia paga. Hanno la rosa profonda, matura...hanno preso in estate solo trentenni (Vidal, Young, Sanchez, Kolarov...)...hanno speso 40 mln per un terzino...l'anno prima 80 per Lukaku...40 per Barella... noi stiamo dando l'anima per stare lassu, loro ci sono appena dietro e sembra debbano ancora ingranare...ma fa niente, non dobbiamo farci prendere da frenesie se non si vince, lo faremo tra qualche anno, però giocando bene, daMilan!


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (25 Dicembre 2020)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Ahahahah



Ho deciso di adattare l’intero inno 

Achtung: non aprite questo spoiler. 



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Per un soffocon
Io darei la vita, la mia vita
In fondo lo so
Sarà una chiavata infinita

È un sogno che ho
Una voglia che sale di anale
Su e giù ancora un po’
Novanta minuti per bombare

Nerazzurri
Noi saremo qui
Nerazzurri
Cuckold come te
Nerazzurri
Non fateci soffrire
Ma va bene, la bomberemo insieme!

Chiavala
Pazza Inter chiavala
È una scrofa discinta
Che si scola una pinta
Pazza Inter chiavala

Fottila
Questa gnagna fottila
Ma se non duri una vita
Avrai corna infinita 
Pazza Inter fottila

E continuerò
Nel sole e nel vento la mia festa
Per sempre vivrò
Col suo soffocone nella testa

Nerazzurri
Vi deriderò 
Nerazzurri
Sempre sfotterò
Nerazzurri
Questa bella manza
E la fava
Non vi si ergerà!

Chiavala
Pazza Inter chiavala
È una scrofa discinta
Che si scola una pinta
Pazza Inter chiavala

Bombala
In carsex o a pecoraaaaaa
Ma se non duri una vita
Avrai corna infinita
Pazza Inter chiavala

Là in fondo al viale c'è un nuovo travone
La gonna che cela un grande biscione
Non voltar le spalle mai!
Chiavala

Chiavala
Pazza Inter chiavala
È una scrofa discinta
Che si scola una pinta
Pazza Inter chiavala

Pazza Inter chiavala

Chiavala!



Diciamolo tutti insieme: BUON NATALE SFINTERISTA MAIALE!


----------



## bmb (25 Dicembre 2020)

Inter-Crotone / Benevento-Milan
Sampdoria-Inter / Milan-Juve
Milan-Torino / Roma-Inter
Inter-Juve / Cagliari-Milan
Milan-Atalanta / Udinese-Inter

Il loro calendario fa rivedre rispetto al nostro. Avranno almeno 4 punti di vantaggio alla fine del girone d'andata.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (25 Dicembre 2020)

bmb ha scritto:


> Inter-Crotone / Benevento-Milan
> Sampdoria-Inter / Milan-Juve
> Milan-Torino / Roma-Inter
> Inter-Juve / Cagliari-Milan
> ...



Almeno 6, secondo me. Stando stretti. Poco da dire, lo scudetto è già loro, ma ormai lo sappiamo.


----------



## Route66 (25 Dicembre 2020)

Ormai anche la matematica ci condanna e dato che vinceranno tutte le rimanenti giornate di campionato derby compreso il calcolo è presto fatto....
Tra l'altro dopo queste fantastiche 7vittorie consecutive Conte il magnifico si presenterà alla riunione con la dirigenza prendendo per il collo il cinesino e lo costringerà a cacciare un altro centinaio di mln per allargare e rinforzare la rosa..
Pazienza ragazzi.... sarà per la prossima volta.
Buon Natale a tutti quanti voi e alle vostre famiglie!!


----------



## Ecthelion (25 Dicembre 2020)

L'inda le vincerà tutte per sempre. Dominerà il pianeta per decenni. Solo l'invasione di una squadra aliena potrà impensierire l'inda in futuro, ma dovranno essere ben allenati e il risultato non è scontato.
Buon Natale fratelli rossoneri.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (25 Dicembre 2020)

Ecthelion ha scritto:


> L'inda le vincerà tutte per sempre. Dominerà il pianeta per decenni. Solo l'invasione di una squadra aliena potrà impensierire l'inda in futuro, ma dovranno essere ben allenati e il risultato non è scontato.
> Buon Natale fratelli rossoneri.



Ci vorranno i Saiyan abituati alla gravità X10: solo loro potranno fermare i campioni della prima (la seconda, come insegnava Peppino Prisco, è la Primavera dell’Inter) squadra di Milano.


----------



## James45 (25 Dicembre 2020)

Ecthelion ha scritto:


> L'inda le vincerà tutte per sempre. Dominerà il pianeta per decenni. Solo l'invasione di una squadra aliena potrà impensierire l'inda in futuro, ma dovranno essere ben allenati e il risultato non è scontato.
> Buon Natale fratelli rossoneri.



Sappiamo che non ci sono speranze.
A malincuore, e prima che finisca questo ottimo 2020 dell'inda suddetta, devo dichiararlo: "vinceranno tutto il vincibile"


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (25 Dicembre 2020)

James45 ha scritto:


> Sappiamo che non ci sono speranze.
> A malincuore, e prima che finisca questo ottimo 2020 dell'inda suddetta, devo dichiararlo: "vinceranno tutto il vincibile"



Verranno anche riammessi in CL entro Febbraio grazie a delle intercettazioni che dimostreranno un complotto ai danni indaisti, saranno i primi nella storia a passare il girone da quarti e ultimi in classifica.

E poi triplete sarà.

_Walter Gagg rises._


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Dicembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Verranno anche riammessi in CL entro Febbraio grazie a delle intercettazioni che dimostreranno un complotto ai danni indaisti, saranno i primi nella storia a passare il girone da quarti e ultimi in classifica.
> 
> E poi triplete sarà.
> 
> _Walter Gagg rises._



Ahah vinceranno pure Sanremo, il palio di Siena e pure miss Italia.


----------



## Tifo'o (4 Gennaio 2021)

Mercoledì Inda campione d'Italia matematicamente. 

Troppo forti


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (4 Gennaio 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Mercoledì Inda campione d'Italia matematicamente.
> 
> Troppo forti



Inarrestabili, sono come il Tristo Mietitore.


----------



## Gas (4 Gennaio 2021)

Non perdono colpi, è chiaro come il sole che lo scudetto è già loro.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (4 Gennaio 2021)

Chi vince anche da terzo in classifica ha un dna troppo vincente per essere sconfitto da dei casciavit qualsiasi.


----------



## JoKeR (4 Gennaio 2021)

Pazzesco, hanno già superato il record di Mourinho: 9 vittorie di fila.


----------



## Davidoff (4 Gennaio 2021)

Secondo me vinceranno anche l'anello NBA, con Lukaku centro, Gaglia playmaker e nonno Kolarov a piazzare bombe da 3.


----------



## Beppe85 (4 Gennaio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ho deciso di adattare l’intero inno
> 
> Achtung: non aprite questo spoiler.
> 
> ...



Stupendo l'inno.


----------



## Igniorante (4 Gennaio 2021)

E finalmente è giunto, il fatidico momento in cui ci passeranno avanti e non li riprenderemo più...
Anche dopo averne già vinte 8 di fila, arriveranno ad almeno 50 coi giocatori che hanno.


----------



## Andreas89 (4 Gennaio 2021)

Complimenti ai cuginastri.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Ineluttabili.

Hanno ribaltato anche la partita con la Samp. Pazzesco.


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Gennaio 2021)

Allora oggi c'è stato un piccolo stop.. ma nulla di preoccupante.. lo scudetto è loro al 100%. Febbraio o Marzo cambia poco


----------



## bmb (6 Gennaio 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Allora oggi c'è stato un piccolo stop.. ma nulla di preoccupante.. lo scudetto è loro al 100%. Febbraio o Marzo cambia poco



Partita strastrastradominata. Ora ne faranno altre 8 consecutive mettendo in ghiaccio il trofeo.


----------



## David Gilmour (6 Gennaio 2021)

Impressionante l'impatto di Lukaku sulla partita, devo dire.
Si sono trasformati nel Barcellona di Guardiola.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (6 Gennaio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ineluttabili.
> 
> Hanno ribaltato anche la partita con la Samp. Pazzesco.



Purtroppo ho avuto ragione.


----------



## Igniorante (6 Gennaio 2021)

Una squadra formidabile, impossibile vincere questo scudetto contro una corazzata così.


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Stasera siamo arbitri dello scudetto tra Inter e Juve


----------



## IDRIVE (6 Gennaio 2021)

Ma poi vogliamo parlare della qualità del gioco?
Meravigliosa, con tutte le opzioni che hanno in attacco, ve le elenco:
1) Palla a Lukaku e speriamo in bene;
2)...


----------



## Z A Z A' (6 Gennaio 2021)

Purtroppo Lukaku è fatto di adamantio e da ora in poi non salterà più mezza partita.
Complimenti ai cugini, bisogna essere onesti.


----------



## Andreas89 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Che squadra. Fantastici.


----------



## Gas (6 Gennaio 2021)

bmb ha scritto:


> Partita strastrastradominata. Ora ne faranno altre 8 consecutive mettendo in ghiaccio il trofeo.



Ma sì, non si pu vincere sempre, ora torneranno a macinare record. Una partita di pausa serviva per ricaricare le batterie al massimo per poin inanelare vittorie travolgenti nella cavalcata verso il loro scudetto.


----------



## Alfred Edwards (6 Gennaio 2021)

Un piccolo stop può servire per rafforzare uno spirito e un gioco esemplare.


----------



## Albijol (6 Gennaio 2021)

IDRIVE ha scritto:


> Ma poi vogliamo parlare della qualità del gioco?
> Meravigliosa, con tutte le opzioni che hanno in attacco, ve le elenco:
> 1) Palla a Lukaku e speriamo in bene;
> 2)...



E la panchina? Monumentale. Vidal, Perisic e Eriksen...come li invidio i nerazzuri.


----------



## Manchester2003!! (6 Gennaio 2021)

oggi dice tanto.....


----------



## Swaitak (6 Gennaio 2021)

sorpasso alla Hamilton, chi li riprende più a questi


----------



## Trumpusconi (6 Gennaio 2021)

Riprendono fiato senza rischiare Lukaku.
Adesso battono roma e Juve e tra un paio di giornate sono in testa, poi chi li ferma più...


----------



## danjr (6 Gennaio 2021)

penso ormai siano lanciati


----------



## Beppe85 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Troppo forti, lukaku poi non si infortuna mai. Ha i muscoli d'acciaio.


----------



## Goro (6 Gennaio 2021)

Meritano lo scudetto, per loro vingere duddo sarà una passeggiata che stanno gustando lentamente


----------



## mandraghe (10 Gennaio 2021)

Grandissima squadra, oggi lo confermeranno. Fortissimi, imbattibili, eroici.

Complimenti per lo scudetto.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (10 Gennaio 2021)

Io non ho parole: mi ero illuso per il goal lampo della Roma, dopodiché la travolgono 5-1. Sinceramente sono abbastanza disperato. 

Un po’ come l’altro giorno, ero talmente sicuro che l’avrebbero ribaltata che, a metà partita, scrissi questo 



A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ineluttabili.
> 
> Hanno ribaltato anche la partita con la Samp. Pazzesco.



Lo scrissi perché ritenevo sicura la rimonta, e purtroppo, anche lì, ho avuto ragione.


----------



## Igniorante (10 Gennaio 2021)

Il fatto che ieri sera si sia vinto con il Torino non deve trarre in inganno, lo scudetto è già in mano ai cugini ed oggi, come al solito, dimostreranno che portare a casa il risultato è solo una formalità.


----------



## diavoloINme (10 Gennaio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Io non ho parole: mi ero illuso per il goal lampo della Roma, dopodiché la travolgono 5-1. Sinceramente sono abbastanza disperato.



Ippokaku anche oggi scoppia di salute.
Ha più presenze del pallone.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (10 Gennaio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ippokaku anche oggi scoppia di salute.
> Ha più presenze del pallone.



Hai visto il suo terzo goal? Una rovesciata dai 25 metri che si infila al sette, la rovesciata del cigno contro il Goteborg non era nulla, in confronto.

Siamo di fronte a qualcuno che entrerà nei libri di storia generalisti, per ciò che sta facendo.

Un vero e proprio discendente dei Nephilim.


----------



## Swaitak (10 Gennaio 2021)

che forte il Toro Martinez, oggi mi a che si porta il pallone a casa


----------



## diavoloINme (10 Gennaio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Hai visto il suo terzo goal? Una rovesciata dai 25 metri che si infila al sette, la rovesciata del cigno contro il Goteborg non era nulla, in confronto.
> 
> Siamo di fronte a qualcuno che entrerà nei libri di storia generalisti, per ciò che sta facendo.
> 
> Un vero e proprio discendente dei Nephilim.



Come scrivevo nell'altro post : solo il priapismo può fermarlo.
Se succede anche nella prossima partita è la volta buona che mette incinta cristina.
Prevedo però scenate di gelosia da parte di paolina.

Ma non sanno che lubambu le può soddisfare entrambe.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (10 Gennaio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Come scrivevo nell'altro post : solo il priapismo può fermarlo.
> Se succede anche nella prossima partita è la volta buona che mette incinta cristina.
> Prevedo però scenate di gelosia da parte di paolina.
> 
> Ma non sanno che lubambu le può soddisfare entrambe.




Nell’ultima partita dell’Inda il suo raspone rituale pre-partita, come ti scrissi anche nel thread della partita stessa, ha provocato una schizzata talmente alta che poi, come abbiamo visto, è tornata sul campo sottoforma di pioggerellina.

Ma questo perché aveva svuotato la vasca in tempi relativamente recenti, fosse stato in astinenza l’acquazzone di Perugia 2000 sarebbe sembrato una quisquilia, al confronto...


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (10 Gennaio 2021)

Sono arrivati gli aggiornamenti da Appiano Gentile, oggi il bisonte monterà i nuovi legamenti in titanio.


----------



## diavoloINme (10 Gennaio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Nell’ultima partita dell’Inda il suo raspone rituale pre-partita, come ti scrissi anche nel thread della partita stessa, ha provocato una schizzata talmente alta che poi, come abbiamo visto, è tornata sul campo sottoforma di pioggerellina.
> 
> Ma questo perché aveva svuotato la vasca in tempi relativamente recenti, fosse stato in astinenza l’acquazzone di Perugia 2000 sarebbe sembrato una quisquilia, al confronto...



Mi hai fatto piangere dalle risate.
Sei illegale.


----------



## danjr (10 Gennaio 2021)

Oggi l’Inter schianta la Romae si prepara al sorpasso


----------



## elpacoderoma (10 Gennaio 2021)

Complimenti all' Inter, scudetto meritato, soprattutto per il bel gioco, Conte ha finalmente dimostrato che in Italia si può vincere anche senza macellai e bisonti.


----------



## admin (10 Gennaio 2021)

*Non uppate questa discussione duante le partite*


----------



## Z A Z A' (10 Gennaio 2021)

Un piccolo inciampo che non rovina il meritatissimo titolo, solo applausi per questa squadra.
Solita grande condizione fisica per Big Rom


----------



## Andreas89 (10 Gennaio 2021)

Che squadrone. Possiamo solo inchinarci verso i nuovi campioni.


----------



## Igniorante (10 Gennaio 2021)

Fortissimi e invincibili, inchinatevi ai campioni d'italia 2020/21


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (10 Gennaio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Io non ho parole: mi ero illuso per il goal lampo della Roma, dopodiché la travolgono 5-1. Sinceramente sono abbastanza disperato.



Purtroppo ormai è fin troppo facile prevedere cosa farà la pazza Inter anala...

Sono un caterpillar, uno Juggernaut, una imponderabile forza della natura. Basta, mi sono stancato di essere umiliato così.



Igniorante ha scritto:


> Fortissimi e invincibili, inchinatevi ai campioni d'italia 2020/21



Quando hai Epic Brozo la domanda non è se vincerai, ma quando e come.


----------



## Albijol (10 Gennaio 2021)

Maledetto Maldini che non ci ha portato un mediano del calibro di Gagliardetto.


----------



## Trumpusconi (10 Gennaio 2021)

Pareggio da tipica squadra che vince lo scudetto.
Non abbiamo speranze.


----------



## Albijol (10 Gennaio 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Pareggio da tipica squadra che vince lo scudetto.
> Non abbiamo speranze.



Ma avete visto Conte come ha recuperato Vidal, che tutti sanno che ha avuto problemi con l'alcol. Adesso invece è lucidissimo soprattutto sottoporta e la grappa è un ricordo lontano


----------



## Igniorante (10 Gennaio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Purtroppo ormai è fin troppo facile prevedere cosa farà la pazza Inter anala...
> 
> Sono un caterpillar, uno Juggernaut, una imponderabile forza della natura. Basta, mi sono stancato di essere umiliato così.
> 
> ...



Non ci metti anche il muflone Lukaku?
Sicuramente alla prossima partita farà altri 4 o 5 gol di cui uno di tacco, due in rovesciata e due su pallonetto da centrocampo.
Invincibili.


----------



## Swaitak (10 Gennaio 2021)

grande prova di maturità con la Roma, scudetto garantito


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Gennaio 2021)

complimenti per lo scudetto, troppo forti.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (10 Gennaio 2021)

Il ginocchio di Lautaro è di grafene.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (10 Gennaio 2021)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Non ci metti anche il muflone Lukaku?
> Sicuramente alla prossima partita farà altri 4 o 5 gol di cui uno di tacco, due in rovesciata e due su pallonetto da centrocampo.
> Invincibili.



Io spero davvero che Lukaku stia fuori non dico tanto, mi accontento di 4/5 partite (Ibra ne ha già saltate sette) così che tutti possano rendersi conto di quanto valgono davvero sti qua.


----------



## Igniorante (10 Gennaio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Io spero davvero che Lukaku stia fuori non dico tanto, mi accontento di 4/5 partite (Ibra ne ha già saltate sette) così che tutti possano rendersi conto di quanto valgono davvero sti qua.



5 partite senza Lukaku e questi finiscono a fare i preliminari di EL.
Comunque ad oggi il problema non si pone, lui è fatto di adamantio, vincerà il pallone d'oro e loro lo scudetto in carrozza.


----------



## Zenos (10 Gennaio 2021)

Grande punto conquistato contro una big. Direi che ora hanno la strada spianata verso il tricolore.


----------



## diavoloINme (10 Gennaio 2021)

E' qua la festa nerazzurra?
Dove sono ? Volevo congratularmi per il titulo , terzo in stagione dopo la champions e l'el.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (10 Gennaio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Io spero davvero che Lukaku stia fuori non dico tanto, mi accontento di 4/5 partite (Ibra ne ha già saltate sette) così che tutti possano rendersi conto di quanto valgono davvero sti qua.



Si perché vorrei vederli senza il Makaku per qualche partita. Poi vediamo se si attaccano alla sfiga. XD


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (10 Gennaio 2021)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Si perché vorrei vederli senza il Makaku per qualche partita. Poi vediamo se si attaccano alla sfiga. XD



Lo farebbero senza dubbio. Li conosciamo bene.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (10 Gennaio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Lo farebbero senza dubbio. Li conosciamo bene.



Ascolta non mi hai raccontato la mafiata della lattina nel 72 ahaha


----------



## diavoloINme (10 Gennaio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Lo farebbero senza dubbio. Li conosciamo bene.



Il grande baboomba ha più presenze del nostro Pioli.
Non aggiungo altro.


----------



## egidiopersempre (10 Gennaio 2021)

dopo la vittoria di oggi non ci sono più dubbi.


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Gennaio 2021)

Lukaku è indistruttibile.


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Gennaio 2021)

Ci vuole un thread simile per i gobbi tra un paio di giornate. Questi hanno già buttato via tutti i punti di vantaggio stanno a +1 e perderanno sicuro lo scontro diretto.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (10 Gennaio 2021)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Ascolta non mi hai raccontato la mafiata della lattina nel 72 ahaha



C’era la grande Inda in svantaggio a Gladbach, agli ottavi di finale. Sul risultato di 2-1 per i tedeschi una lattina colpì Boninsegna dagli spalti, a quel punto i piangina nerazzurri assediarono l’arbitro chiedendo la sospensione dell’incontro. Questo non accadde, anzi, la partita continuò e il Gladbach continuò a segnare goal su goal, fino a che le squadre non andarono negli spogliatoi sul risultato di 5-1. Nel secondo tempo i crucchi ne misero altri due, per un finale di 7-1. 

Dopo la partita erano convinti di poter ottenere la vittoria a tavolino per 3-0 dalla UEFA, sennonché scoprirono che i regolamenti dell'UEFA non contemplavano in alcun modo il principio della responsabilità oggettiva, secondo cui una società deve rispondere del comportamento dei suoi tifosi. Qui entrò in gioco Peppino Prisco, avvocato e vicepresidente dell'Inter, che si erse chiedendo chiedendo a gran voce la vittoria a tavolino.

Alla fine Prisco pretese che il caso fosse discusso alla Commissione Disciplinare dell'UEFA, che si riunì dopo alcuni giorni a Ginevra. Dopo un'estenuante battaglia legale che si protrasse fino a notte fonda, Prisco riuscì ad ottenere l'annullamento dell'incontro, che si sarebbe rigiocato su campo neutro.

In pratica non solo gli indaisti hanno simulato in campo (numerose le testimonianze sull'evento, la maggior parte delle quali sostiene che la lattina lanciata dagli spalti fosse ormai vuota e accartocciata, che Boninsegna fu colpito in modo leggero e che tutta la sceneggiata venne architettata dai medici e dirigenti dell'Inter per ottenere la vittoria a tavolino; l’arbitro addirittura dichiarò che quella sera non vide nulla ma che gli indaisti, che stavano perdendo, cercarono subito di approfittare della situazione chiedendogli con insistenza la sospensione della partita. Si è detto convinto che la lattina che colpì Boninsegna fosse vuota, come vuota era quella che a fine gara gli consegnò un poliziotto tedesco, e ha ricordato che a suo parere le condizioni di Boninsegna non erano tali da impedirgli di proseguire la gara. L’arbitro ha aggiunto inoltre che rimase assolutamente sorpreso della decisione della UEFA di ripetere l'incontro perché sia lui che il delegato UEFA di quell'incontro erano d'accordo nel giudicare quell'evento come assolutamente ininfluente sul risultato finale e riportarono questa testimonianza alla Commissione Disciplinare dell'UEFA), *ma costrinsero la UEFA a prendere una decisione mai presa prima e non prevista dei regolamenti esistenti grazie ai forti appoggi politici all'interno della commissione disciplinare (sfruttando l’onda lunga delle mafiate del Mo-ratto negli anni ‘60 -che pure nel ‘72 non era più presidente indaista- tra doping e Rolex agli arbitri non si fecero mancare nulla, mia firma docet).*

Dopodiché arrivarono fino in finale dove vennero asfaltati dall’Ajax.

Questa è l’Inda, ragazzo mio. Ricordiamocelo sempre, quando gli onesti tentano di darci a bere la menzogna della loro onestà, quando invece ogni volta che hanno avuto il potere si sono dimostrati più putridi dei gobbi.

E sinceramente più che il ‘72 a me interessa quanto fatto dopo, ossia, in 49 anni:

1. Meno vittorie in Champions di Porto e Nottingham Forrest.

2. Stesse vittorie ma meno finali giocate (1 vs 2), quindi meno continuità ad alti livelli, di: Amburgo, Borussia Dortmund, Steaua Bucarest, Olympique Marsiglia.

E 49 anni a questo livello dicono chiaramente quale sia la dimensione vera della seconda squadra di Milano, al netto delle mafiate anni ‘60 (cosa che hanno replicato poi con Calciopoli, dove sono riusciti non si sa come ad occultare le loro intercettazioni, altrimenti addio Ibra e Vieira e addio ciclo d’oro, per non parlare della CL del 2010, la più fake della storia con arbitraggi da ufficio inchieste sia in semifinali che agli ottavi, per non parlare di quanto successo con la Dynamo Kiev ai gironi).


----------



## KILPIN_91 (10 Gennaio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> C’era la grande Inda in svantaggio a Gladbach, agli ottavi di finale. Sul risultato di 2-1 per i tedeschi una lattina colpì Boninsegna dagli spalti, a quel punto i piangina nerazzurri assediarono l’arbitro chiedendo la sospensione dell’incontro. Questo non accadde, anzi, la partita continuò e il Gladbach continuò a segnare goal su goal, fino a che le squadre non andarono negli spogliatoi sul risultato di 5-1. Nel secondo tempo i crucchi né misero altri due, per un finale di 7-1.
> 
> Dopo la partita erano convinti di poter ottenere la vittoria a tavolino per 3-0 dalla UEFA, sennonché scoprirono che i regolamenti dell'UEFA non contemplavano in alcun modo il principio della responsabilità oggettiva, secondo cui una società deve rispondere del comportamento dei suoi tifosi. Qui entrò in gioco Peppino Prisco, avvocato e vicepresidente dell'Inter, che si erse chiedendo chiedendo a gran voce la vittoria a tavolino.
> 
> ...



Ahaha grazie mille dell'aneddoto.


----------



## Kayl (10 Gennaio 2021)

Su 43 gol ne hanno fatti 13 nel primo tempo. Che si facciano due domande.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (10 Gennaio 2021)

Morti di fame perdenti, prescritti, cartonati, incapaci.

Godo falliti.


----------



## numero 3 (10 Gennaio 2021)

Bhe bisogna ammettere che Conte non aveva cambi in panchina per evitare il pressing finale della Roma , Eriksen Perisic Sensi Kolarov Ranocchia Young Gagliardini Sanchez sono giovani e inesperti e Conte giustamente non ha voluto fargli fare brutta figura...


----------



## Goro (10 Gennaio 2021)

Questi scandali alla fine vinceranno pure, causa Juve che punta alla CL


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Gennaio 2021)

Finita


----------



## Trumpusconi (17 Gennaio 2021)

Complimenti ai campioni d'italia 2020/2021, la squadra più forte di sempre!


----------



## AntaniPioco (17 Gennaio 2021)

Gufate a parte, se l'Inter perde questo scudetto meritano di essere presi a pomodori dai loro tifosi


----------



## Baba (17 Gennaio 2021)

Complimenti ai cugini per lo scudetto che mancava da troppo tempo. Bravi!!


----------



## egidiopersempre (17 Gennaio 2021)

fatta ... hanno già lo scudetto cucito sul petto ...


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (17 Gennaio 2021)

possono proiettare il 19esimo sul Duomo stasera. peccato per il lockdown non possono andare a festeggiare lo scudo stasera


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (17 Gennaio 2021)

Imbattibili


----------



## Igniorante (17 Gennaio 2021)

Finita dai


----------



## mandraghe (17 Gennaio 2021)

Complimenti ai cugini per lo scudo. Peccato non possano fare la sfilata col bus. Non a causa del covid, ma perché i creditori glielo pignoreranno


----------



## Andreas89 (17 Gennaio 2021)

Complimenti. Scudetto meritato.


----------



## JoKeR (17 Gennaio 2021)

L'Inter dei record!!

Si del record di salute dei suoi giocatori... assurdo!!


----------



## David Drills (17 Gennaio 2021)

E' Già in bacheca!


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (17 Gennaio 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> L'Inter dei record!!
> 
> Si del record di salute dei suoi giocatori... assurdo!!




Lukaku, attaccante dell’Inter, 17 presenze su 18 (in un paio di queste 17 partì dalla panchina).

Stefano Pioli, allenatore del Milan, 17 presenze (causa una espulsione) su 18.

Noi per trovare un nostro tesserato che abbia tante presenze quante il Makaku (di gran lunga il più decisivo, senza di lui avrebbero 30 punti nella MIGLIORE delle ipotesi) dobbiamo prendere il nostro allenatore e Donnarumma, portiere. Fate un po’ voi.


----------



## diavoloINme (17 Gennaio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Lukaku, attaccante dell’Inter, 17 presenze su 18 (in un paio di queste 17 partì dalla panchina).
> 
> Stefano Pioli, allenatore del Milan, 17 presenze (causa una espulsione) su 18.
> 
> Noi per trovare un nostro tesserato che abbia tante presenze quante il Makaku dobbiamo prendere il nostro allenatore e Donnarumma, portiere. Fate un po’ voi.



Pioli arriva a 17 presenze?
Non ha avuto il covid?


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (17 Gennaio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Pioli arriva a 17 presenze?
> Non ha avuto il covid?



In effetti forse ne ha fatte ancora meno. Beh appunto, Pioli ha meno presenze del Makaku. Vi pare una roba normale?


----------



## diavoloINme (17 Gennaio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> In effetti forse ne ha fatte ancora meno. Beh appunto, Pioli ha meno presenze del Makaku. Vi pare una roba normale?



Ho controllato: Pioli ha saltato Napoli e Fiorentina. 
Lubamba quindi lo batte come presenze .


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (17 Gennaio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ho controllato: Pioli ha saltato Napoli e Fiorentina.
> Lubamba quindi lo batte come presenze .



Speechless.


----------



## sette (17 Gennaio 2021)

inutile giocare il girone di ritorno


----------



## Route66 (17 Gennaio 2021)

Difesa impenetrabile, attacco atomico e centrocampo stellare......ci rimarrà il ricordo del derby d'andata vinto con cui faremo delle videocassette da tirare fuori ad ogni ricorrenza.
Pensiamo alla prossima stagione!
Ps : non mi sono permesso di citare il loro grande condottiero....


----------



## KILPIN_91 (18 Gennaio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Speechless.



Sono avvilito come una bestia,questi non si fermano più,noi dobbiamo affrontare sempre mille avversità,loro mai un singolo problema.così è impossibile. Mi piacerebbe giocarla alla pari,poi vinca il migliore, ma così fa tropo male. Penso che lascerò il calcio dopo questa stagione. Il derby non lo guarderò nemmeno,ci tengo alla mia pellaccia.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (18 Gennaio 2021)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Sono avvilito come una bestia,questi non si fermano più,noi dobbiamo affrontare sempre mille avversità,loro mai un singolo problema.così è impossibile. Mi piacerebbe giocarla alla pari,poi vinca il migliore, ma così fa tropo male. Penso che lascerò il calcio dopo questa stagione. Il derby non lo guarderò nemmeno,ci tengo alla mia pellaccia.


Guarda il lato positivo. Se faremo il girone di ritorno con i titolari gli diamo minimo 7/8 punti a questi scappati di casa. Forza lotta vincerai, non ti lasceremo mai. Non si molla mai. Ora è arrivato pure il Manzo, dobbiamo vincere le prossime due.


----------



## Beppe85 (18 Gennaio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> In effetti forse ne ha fatte ancora meno. Beh appunto, Pioli ha meno presenze del Makaku. Vi pare una roba normale?



Eh ma perché è troppo integro e forte come giocatore, figurati se si rompe... non si romperà mai il crociato, non pigliera' mai il covid, neppure un infortunio muscolare di 2 o 3 mesi... MAI.
Aspetto la tripletta nel derby.
E già che ci siamo... complimenti ai nati dopo per il 19esimo, arriverà assieme alla champions di quest'anno.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (18 Gennaio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Guarda il lato positivo. Se faremo il girone di ritorno con i titolari gli diamo minimo 7/8 punti a questi scappati di casa. Forza lotta vincerai, non ti lasceremo mai. Non si molla mai. Ora è arrivato pure il Manzo, dobbiamo vincere le prossime due.



7-8 punti mi sembrano utopia anche coi titolari. spero tantissimo di sbagliare


----------



## Roten1896 (18 Gennaio 2021)

Comunque a leggere certi commenti si supera di gran lunga il livello di interfans
Dobbiamo riprenderci la storia del Milan con un ciclo che possa durare diversi anni e questo è tanto troppo più importante che un singolo campionato vinto senza nemmeno poterlo festeggiare allo stadio. Ci si rovina l'esistenza nonostante il Milan stia facendo grandi cose anche se non vincerà.


----------



## vannu994 (18 Gennaio 2021)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Sono avvilito come una bestia,questi non si fermano più,noi dobbiamo affrontare sempre mille avversità,loro mai un singolo problema.così è impossibile. Mi piacerebbe giocarla alla pari,poi vinca il migliore, ma così fa tropo male. Penso che lascerò il calcio dopo questa stagione. Il derby non lo guarderò nemmeno,ci tengo alla mia pellaccia.



Ragazzi comunque c'è da dire che si sapeva chiaramente che sono più forti di noi. Effettivamente siamo noi che stiamo facendo un mezzo miracolo, loro semplicemente stan facendo quello per cui erano costruiti, vincere. Se non dovessero vincere il campionato quest'anno sarebbe un fallimento visto quanto spendono tra allenatore e tutto il resto, e considerando anche che è un progetto avviato da più anni del nostro.
Vero che se non fosse per la nostra rosa martoriata ce la potremmo giocare più a lungo probabilmente, però intanto godiamoci il momento e quello che stan facendo i ragazzi, a fine stagione tireremo le somme e anche dovesse essere solo Champions per noi sarebbe già un successo.


----------



## Nevergiveup (18 Gennaio 2021)

Questi sono una corazzata che ha in Lukaku e Barella i due trascinatori imprescindibili, se uno dei due dovesse fermarsi per qualche motivo perderanno punti per strada anche loro.

Cmq siamo lì, dobbiamo riuscire a tenere più di una partita di distanza come stiamo facendo ora fino al derby di ritorno e lì verosimilmente ci si giocherà forse non tutto ma tanto di questo scudetto. Fondamentale sarà in caso di sorpasso Inter non perdere la testa perchè abbiamo visto come anche con squadre per niente quotate tutte le grandi stiano lasciando punti per strada.


----------



## mandraghe (18 Gennaio 2021)

Ribadiamo sempre gli auguri per la gioiosa macchina da guerra interista.

L'unico neo di ieri è Vidal che bacia lo stemma della Juve. La società ha fatto sapere che Vidal sarà multato e subirà perfino un taglio dello stipendio.

Un momento, un attimo....come possono tagliargli lo stipendio se non lo pagano da mesi?


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (18 Gennaio 2021)

tempo che realisticamente parlando i nostri sogni scudetto sono tramontati ieri sera. Risultato devastante, non ci voleva proprio.


----------



## Milanforever26 (18 Gennaio 2021)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> tempo che realisticamente parlando i nostri sogni scudetto sono tramontati ieri sera. Risultato devastante, non ci voleva proprio.



Più del risultato la partita: juve letteralmente demolita..ma penso che senza tutti gli infortuni li avremmo asfaltati pure noi..


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (18 Gennaio 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Più del risultato la partita: juve letteralmente demolita..ma penso che senza tutti gli infortuni li avremmo asfaltati pure noi..



non so, sicuramente ce la saremmo giocata. Ma a differenza nostra l'inter non ha romagnoli dietro


----------



## Milanforever26 (18 Gennaio 2021)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> non so, sicuramente ce la saremmo giocata. Ma a differenza nostra l'inter non ha romagnoli dietro



Romagnoli con la Juve è una certezza, un gol te lo faranno sempre


----------



## Ruuddil23 (18 Gennaio 2021)

Ragazzi, mettiamola così, questo scudetto può perderlo solo l'inter ma lo si sa sin da settembre. Noi pensiamo a fare il nostro e a non lasciare nulla di intentato. L'inter comunque ha ancora le sue grane da risolvere, specie in fase difensiva, non inganni la partita di ieri sera.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (18 Gennaio 2021)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, mettiamola così, questo scudetto può perderlo solo l'inter ma lo si sa sin da settembre.



Quello era ciò che diceva la carta. Il campo ha detto cose ben diverse (per cominciare che sono a pari punti con una partita in più con una squadra che a differenza loro ha giocato con le riserve tutto il campionato). Quindi siccome campo >>>>carta, una delle due è stata sottovalutata o sopravvalutata.

Perché mi ci gioco tutto che se avessero avuto i nostri stessi problemi ora sarebbero a -10 tranquillamente.

Comunque rispetto ad inizio stagione ora abbiamo più alternative, sia in attacco che a centrocampo (per la difesa ora vedremo).


----------



## iceman. (18 Gennaio 2021)

Psicologicamente la partita di ieri è stata devastante.
Inizieranno un altro filotto di vittorie


----------



## Ruuddil23 (18 Gennaio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Quello era ciò che diceva la carta. Il campo ha detto cose ben diverse (per cominciare che sono a pari punti con una partita in più con una squadra che a differenza loro ha giocato con le riserve tutto il campionato). Quindi siccome campo >>>>carta, una delle due è stata sottovalutata o sopravvalutata.
> 
> Perché mi ci gioco tutto che se avessero avuto i nostri stessi problemi ora sarebbero a -10 tranquillamente.
> 
> Comunque rispetto ad inizio stagione ora abbiamo più alternative, sia in attacco che a centrocampo (per la difesa ora vedremo).



Questo non si può negare, il campo sta stravolgendo certe previsioni. Loro sono sempre favoriti ma nulla è scontato. Io non tiro fuori dalla lotta nemmeno Napoli e Atalanta, come la stessa Juve. Solo la Roma dà effettivamente l'impressione di sciogliersi appena il livello si alza e nonostante tutto con le milanesi ha pareggiato, comunque non la vedo per un eventuale lotta scudetto. Se poi estendiamo il discorso alla lotta Champions le cose sono ancora più complicate, a tal proposito io farei molta attenzione alla Lazio se fossi nelle squadre che sono sotto l'Inter, i biancocelesti sono insieme a Milan e Atalanta quelli che possono contare molto sul collettivo e un'identità di squadra ben precisa, negli scontri diretti con Roma e Napoli si è vista questa differenza di organizzazione. Per fortuna ora sono molto lontani da noi.


----------



## darden (18 Gennaio 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Psicologicamente la partita di ieri è stata devastante.
> Inizieranno un altro filotto di vittorie



Non sottovaluterei i problemi societari.. questi i giocatori non li pagano da una vita mi sembra assurdo che non subiscano un contraccolpo


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (18 Gennaio 2021)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Questo non si può negare, il campo sta stravolgendo certe previsioni. Loro sono sempre favoriti ma nulla è scontato. Io non tiro fuori dalla lotta nemmeno Napoli e Atalanta, come la stessa Juve. Solo la Roma dà effettivamente l'impressione di sciogliersi appena il livello si alza e nonostante tutto con le milanesi ha pareggiato, comunque non la vedo per un eventuale lotta scudetto. Se poi estendiamo il discorso alla lotta Champions le cose sono ancora più complicate, a tal proposito io farei molta attenzione alla Lazio se fossi nelle squadre che sono sotto l'Inter, i biancocelesti sono insieme a Milan e Atalanta quelli che possono contare molto sul collettivo e un'identità di squadra ben precisa, negli scontri diretti con Roma e Napoli si è vista questa differenza di organizzazione. Per fortuna ora sono molto lontani da noi.



Il Napoli ne dubito, per vincere ha avuto bisogno del più grandi di tutti i tempi la prima volta e del più grande di tutti i tempi + il più grande furto della storia del calcio italiano (tra la monetina di Alemao e Lo Bello nella fatal Verona). Detto questo se non dovessimo vincerlo noi mille volte meglio loro delle melme indaiste.

Per quanto riguarda l’Atalanta sarà già tantissimo se arriverà in CL o se replicherà i punti dello scorso anno.

I gobbi lasciamo stare, sono penosi, io speravo sinceramente che li inchiodassero su un pareggio, ma il loro livello è davvero basso. Per me anche loro dovranno fare attenzione a non uscire dalla Champions, che vedo tutto meno che scontata per loro. Se questa Giuve dovesse rivincere il campionato la UEFA dovrebbe OBBLIGATORIAMENTE, per una questione di giustizia, retrocedere la Serie A nel ranking al livello del campionato portoghese o giù di lì.


----------



## Butcher (18 Gennaio 2021)

Purtroppo non si può dire che non lo abbiamo meritato.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (18 Gennaio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ineluttabili.
> 
> Hanno ribaltato anche la partita con la Samp. Pazzesco.








A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Io non ho parole: mi ero illuso per il goal lampo della Roma, dopodiché la travolgono 5-1. Sinceramente sono abbastanza disperato.
> 
> Un po’ come l’altro giorno, ero talmente sicuro che l’avrebbero ribaltata che, a metà partita, scrissi questo
> 
> ...



Ho avuto ragione in entrambi i casi, purtroppo. 

Comunque complimenti amari all’Inda per la vittoria per 1-3 ad Udine, campo non facile.


----------



## Lineker10 (18 Gennaio 2021)

Ieri hanno fatto una partita eccezionale, quasi perfetta.
Eppure qualche dubbio sulla continuità ce l'ho. Sono molto legati ad alcuni giocatori.
In ogni caso sono i grandi favoriti per vincere lo scudetto.

Noi cercheremo di combattere fino all'ultimo, ma hanno praticamente già vinto


----------



## Ruuddil23 (18 Gennaio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Il Napoli ne dubito, per vincere ha avuto bisogno del più grandi di tutti i tempi la prima volta e del più grande di tutti i tempi + il più grande furto della storia del calcio italiano (tra la monetina di Alemao e Lo Bello nella fatal Verona). Detto questo se non dovessimo vincerlo noi mille volte meglio loro delle melme indaiste.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda l’Atalanta sarà già tantissimo se arriverà in CL o se replicherà i punti dello scorso anno.
> 
> I gobbi lasciamo stare, sono penosi, io speravo sinceramente che li inchiodassero su un pareggio, ma il loro livello è davvero basso. Per me anche loro dovranno fare attenzione a non uscire dalla Champions, che vedo tutto meno che scontata per loro. Se questa Giuve dovesse rivincere il campionato la UEFA dovrebbe OBBLIGATORIAMENTE, per una questione di giustizia, retrocedere la Serie A nel ranking al livello del campionato portoghese o giù di lì.



Non ricordarmi il furto targato moggi-lo bello-alemao-napoli, l'ho sempre considerato e lo faccio tuttora, il peggior furto che abbiamo mai subito, peggio di qualsiasi furto della Juve (sono impopolare forse, ma una concentrazione di porcate come quella non l'ho mai vista, anche perché negli anni 70, quelli della vergognosa squalifica a Rivera, ancora non c'ero  ).

Venendo ai giorni nostri, io invece ero convinto che l'Inter avrebbe battuto questa Juve, mi sarei sorpreso non fosse accaduto. La Juve al momento è in grave difficoltà, sta pagando l'azzardo Pirlo ma soprattutto anni di campagne acquisti fatte col deretano, con investimenti abnormi tipo Higuain e Ronaldo che non erano necessari ed hanno tolto risorse agli altri reparti. Però al momento sono ancora in corsa, certo sono a un bivio: se perdono anche il recupero col Napoli per loro si fa triste e devono guardarsi le spalle addirittura. E in tal senso, come dicevo, occhio alla Lazio.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (18 Gennaio 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Ieri hanno fatto una partita eccezionale, praticamente perfetta.
> Eppure qualche dubbio sulla continuità ce l'ho. Sono molto legati ad alcuni giocatori.
> In ogni caso sono i grandi favoriti per vincere lo scudetto.
> 
> Noi cercheremo di combattere fino all'ultimo, ma hanno praticamente già vinto



In realtà a parte tutto l’Inda non è legata ad alcuni giocatori, l’Inda è Lukaku, fondamentalmente. Molte partite che gli ha risolto Lukaku senza di lui non le avrebbe mai risolte, specie con le piccole (infatti quando è mancato o è entrato a partita in corso, come con Parma e Samp, guardacaso hanno pareggiato).

In pratica quello che si diceva di noi riguardo ad Ibra, solo che poi noi abbiamo dimostrato il contrario.

E non entriamo neanche nel merito di quello che accadrebbe se dovessero fare due mesi senza Lukaku, De Vrij e Barella, cioè una situazione che sarebbe paragonabile a quella che abbiamo avuto noi (e che appena risoltasi parzialmente -visto che manca ancora Bennacer- ha subito visto mancarci altri giocatori importantissimi, come nelle ultime partite e oggi che scenderemo in campo decimati), perché penso che il quarto posto per loro in tal caso diventerebbe a rischio eccome. 

Spero davvero che uno dei loro più importanti, specie Lukaku, salti un bel po’ di partitem così dimostreranno a tutti quello che valgono quando non possono fare il loro preistorico gioco “palla lunga a Lukaku” e contropiede.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (18 Gennaio 2021)

vannu994 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi comunque c'è da dire che si sapeva chiaramente che sono più forti di noi. Effettivamente siamo noi che stiamo facendo un mezzo miracolo, loro semplicemente stan facendo quello per cui erano costruiti, vincere. Se non dovessero vincere il campionato quest'anno sarebbe un fallimento visto quanto spendono tra allenatore e tutto il resto, e considerando anche che è un progetto avviato da più anni del nostro.
> Vero che se non fosse per la nostra rosa martoriata ce la potremmo giocare più a lungo probabilmente, però intanto godiamoci il momento e quello che stan facendo i ragazzi, a fine stagione tireremo le somme e anche dovesse essere solo Champions per noi sarebbe già un successo.



Sul fatto che sono più forti di noi,avrei qualche riserva. Sulla carta si,ma non si vince sulla carta. Abbiamo dimostrato di essere più squadra noi di loro,loro vanno avanti col palla a Makaku e tutti a difendere, noi invece facciamo un altro tipo di calcio. A loro invidio solo Hakimi e Makaku,il resto non lo vorrei nella mia squadra. Sono una squadra di melma che vive di individualità e kulo, e bon. Questo malgrado i millemila milioni spesi tra allenatore e mercato ok?? Ci rimango male perché a loro non succede mai niente,e noi invece mille infortunati e incovidati, e dopo tutta la melma ingoiata, non lo meritiamo di perdere un campionato in queste condizioni, almeno fatemi giocare ad armi pari,poi se perdiamo amen. 

Secondo me con la squadra titolare,il Milan è da primi 2 posti,cosa serve ancora per dimostrarlo??? Dopo 37 partite ??


----------



## iceman. (18 Gennaio 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Ieri hanno fatto una partita eccezionale, quasi perfetta.
> Eppure qualche dubbio sulla continuità ce l'ho. Sono molto legati ad alcuni giocatori.
> In ogni caso sono i grandi favoriti per vincere lo scudetto.
> 
> Noi cercheremo di combattere fino all'ultimo, ma hanno praticamente già vinto



Anche perchè alla 18ima, l'unico avversario rimasto siamo noi...QUESTO napoli è troppo discontinuo, peccato anche se potenzialmente potrebbero essere a -3.


----------



## iceman. (18 Gennaio 2021)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Sul fatto che sono più forti di noi,avrei qualche riserva. Sulla carta si,ma non si vince sulla carta. Abbiamo dimostrato di essere più squadra noi di loro,loro vanno avanti col palla a Makaku e tutti a difendere, noi invece facciamo un altro tipo di calcio. A loro invidio solo Hakimi e Makaku,il resto non lo vorrei nella mia squadra. Sono una squadra di melma che vive di individualità e kulo, e bon. Questo malgrado i millemila milioni spesi tra allenatore e mercato ok?? Ci rimango male perché a loro non succede mai niente,e noi invece mille infortunati e incovidati, e dopo tutta la melma ingoiata, non lo meritiamo di perdere un campionato in queste condizioni, almeno fatemi giocare ad armi pari,poi se perdiamo amen.
> 
> Secondo me con la squadra titolare,il Milan è da primi 2 posti,cosa serve ancora per dimostrarlo??? Dopo 37 partite ??



Comunque io al derby d'andata se devo dirla tutta, ho visto tutto tranne che una partita dominata dal Milan.
Loro hanno avuto più occasioni, due con lukaker, una con hakimi, noi abbiamo fatto tre tiri e due gol...
Per fortuna che abbiamo vinto, almeno la soddisfazione di averli battuti dopo quasi un lustro.


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Gennaio 2021)

Riepilogando : lo scudetto lo hanno già vinto matematicamente e con un girone di anticipo, vinceranno tranquillamente pure la coppa italia.
La finale per assegnare la supercoppa italiana non si giocherà causa manifesta superiorità sul campo.

Lukaku le giocherà tutte e a fine gara andrà a fare qualche saltuario lavoro fisico.
Immune a cimurri, covid, influenze. Nelle sue vene non scorre sangue ma lava.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (18 Gennaio 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Comunque io al derby d'andata se devo dirla tutta, ho visto tutto tranne che una partita dominata dal Milan.
> Loro hanno avuto più occasioni, due con lukaker, una con hakimi, noi abbiamo fatto tre tiri e due gol...
> Per fortuna che abbiamo vinto, almeno la soddisfazione di averli battuti dopo quasi un lustro.



Vero ma dal post derby siamo cresciuti molto..


----------



## iceman. (18 Gennaio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Riepilogando : lo scudetto lo hanno già vinto matematicamente e con un girone di anticipo, vinceranno tranquillamente pure la coppa italia.
> La finale per assegnare la supercoppa italiana non si giocherà causa manifesta superiorità sul campo.
> 
> Lukaku le giocherà tutte e a fine gara andrà a fare qualche saltuario lavoro fisico.
> Immune a cimurri, covid, influenze. Nelle sue vene non scorre sangue ma lava.



Noi scherziamo ma è proprio così.


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Gennaio 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Noi scherziamo ma è proprio così.



E chi scherza?
Sono serissimo.
L'inter vincerà pure sanremo, il palio di siena e miss italia.
Hanno messo nel mirino il septete e l'ottotete, il triplete ormai è roba vintage.


Il ritorno della grande inter. -cit-


----------



## iceman. (18 Gennaio 2021)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Vero ma dal post derby siamo cresciuti molto..



Certo, però ho notato una cosa.
Noi contro le "big" del campionato giochiamo di contropiede, ma siamo talmente acerbi (disabitudine a lottare per posizioni alte) che riusciamo ben poche volte a concretizzare...c'è questa sorta di timore...juve,lazio, inter e napoli contro di noi hanno avuto quasi sempre il pallino del gioco; vero che abbiamo perso solo contro la juve, tuttavia, il nostro atteggiamento lo vedo in TUTTE le squadre che affrontano l'inter. 
E non è un caso che appena segna l'inter in molti nel relativo topic della partita scrivano che è finita; un pò come capitava nelle partite della juve gli anni scorsi; ad ulteriore dimostrazione (come se ce ne fosse ancora bisogno) che sono la squadra più forte quest'anno (e questo lo sanno tutti, tifosi interisti compresi).


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Gennaio 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Certo, però ho notato una cosa.
> Noi contro le "big" del campionato giochiamo di contropiede, ma siamo talmente acerbi (disabitudine a lottare per posizioni alte) che riusciamo ben poche volte a concretizzare...c'è questa sorta di timore...juve,lazio, inter e napoli contro di noi hanno avuto quasi sempre il pallino del gioco; vero che abbiamo perso solo contro la juve, tuttavia, il nostro atteggiamento lo vedo in TUTTE le squadre che affrontano l'inter.
> E non è un caso che appena segna l'inter in molti nel relativo topic della partita scrivano che è finita; un pò come capitava nelle partite della juve gli anni scorsi; ad ulteriore dimostrazione (come se ce ne fosse ancora bisogno) che sono la squadra più forte quest'anno (e questo lo sanno tutti, tifosi interisti compresi).



Beh, insomma dai , non è proprio cosi.

Per quanto riguarda il milan tranne la partita con la juve, che non penso faccia testo perchè l'abbiamo giocata in condizioni disperate , in tutti gli altri scontri diretti noi siamo andati in vantaggio.
Contro l'inter addirittura sul 2-0, col napoli idem e poi vantaggio pure contro lazio e roma.

Quando la partita è sul risultato di parità si gioca in un modo, quando si va sotto si gioca in altro modo.
Al milan il merito la partita di sbloccarla, poi è ovvio che gli altri reagiscano e noi cerchiamo di sfruttare gli spazi che ci lasciano.


Sull'inter poi non è esattamente vero che sono solidi a tal punto che quando la sbloccano la partita è chiusa, è successo ieri ma è l'eccezione.
L'inter subisce tanti gol e quasi mai mantiene la porta inviolata.
E' una squadra fisica che spesso sbaglia l'approccio alla partita o non sa giocare una partita razionale per poi buttarla sulla mischia e sulla forza e avere la meglio.

Ieri però hanno giocato la più bella partita della stagione, partita sontuosa.


----------



## iceman. (18 Gennaio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Beh, insomma dai , non è proprio cosi.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda il milan tranne la partita con la juve, che non penso faccia testo perchè l'abbiamo giocata in condizioni disperate , in tutti gli altri scontri diretti noi siamo andati in vantaggio.
> Contro l'inter addirittura sul 2-0, col napoli idem e poi vantaggio pure contro lazio e roma.
> ...



Si per carità siamo bravi non sto dicendo questo; però in linea di massima quello che sto cercando di dire è che non sappiamo gestire il vantaggio, vedila così. 
Fatico a ricordare una partita (stagione 2020-21) condotta dall'inizio alla fine contro una "big" come quella giocata dall'inter ieri, forse solo a napoli.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (18 Gennaio 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Noi scherziamo ma è proprio così.



Vinceranno anche la coppa dell'universo,la finale si terrà sulla Luna


----------



## egidiopersempre (18 Gennaio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Beh, insomma dai , non è proprio cosi.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda il milan tranne la partita con la juve, che non penso faccia testo perchè l'abbiamo giocata in condizioni disperate , in tutti gli altri scontri diretti noi siamo andati in vantaggio.
> Contro l'inter addirittura sul 2-0, col napoli idem e poi vantaggio pure contro lazio e roma.
> ...



loro anche bravi ma juve ridicola.


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Gennaio 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Si per carità siamo bravi non sto dicendo questo; però in linea di massima quello che sto cercando di dire è che non sappiamo gestire il vantaggio, vedila così.
> Fatico a ricordare una partita (stagione 2020-21) condotta dall'inizio alla fine contro una "big" come quella giocata dall'inter ieri, forse solo a napoli.



Si questo è vero : quando siamo in vantaggio contro squadre forti ci abbassiamo troppo spesso anche a ridosso dell'area.
Un pò per bravura degli altri, un pò per una scelta nostra e limiti nostri.
E poi ripartiamo a campo aperto.

Ma spesso abbiamo difeso nella nostra area e abbiamo sofferto non poco.
Purtroppo non abbiamo fini palleggiatori in grado di 'addormentare' la partita.
Ricordo poche partite gestite cosi, tipo contro la fiorentina, contro il toro, contro spezia.
Ma contro le big abbiamo sempre sofferto, hai ragione.

L'inter però lo ha fatto solo ieri, ha preso gol da tutti.


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Gennaio 2021)

egidiopersempre ha scritto:


> loro anche bravi ma juve ridicola.



Juve pessima ma lo dico da mesi che per me è una squadra costruita male e messa in campo peggio.
Il centrocampo è una roba immonda per mediocrità degli interpreti.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (18 Gennaio 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Si per carità siamo bravi non sto dicendo questo; però in linea di massima quello che sto cercando di dire è che non sappiamo gestire il vantaggio, vedila così.
> Fatico a ricordare una partita (stagione 2020-21) condotta dall'inizio alla fine contro una "big" come quella giocata dall'inter ieri, forse solo a napoli.



Sai perché? Sai cos’è successo a Napoli? Una cosa straordinaria (nel vero senso della parola, cioè non ordinaria, fuori dall’ordinario): abbiamo giocato coi titolari!!!!


Mandiamo l’Inda in giro con 4/5 riserve ogni partita, facciamola giocare senza Makaku per 11 partite in un girone, togliamo loro De Vrij e Barella per tante partite (cosa che è successa a noi, anzi il nostro Barella, fondamentale per i nostri equilibri difensivi, sta giocando meno di Seedorf nel 2010/2011) e vediamo se dominano anche solo sta minchia.

Fuori dalla Zona UEFA sarebbero, a questo punto, se avessero fatto un girone d’andata coi nostri problemi, ma guarda non ho dubbi, sarebbe bastato anche che mantenessero tutti i titolari meno Makaku che avrebbero nella migliore delle ipotesi (per loro) 6/7 punti in meno, con tutte le partite che gli ha risolto. Figuriamoci se oltre a Makaku avessero perso anche i perni di difesa e centrocampo come è successo a noi.

Ieri hanno dominato giocando con tutti i titolari contro una Juve a cui mancavano diversi pezzi da novanta, non dimentichiamocelo.

La formazione scesa in campo a Napoli batterebbe la Juve tipo e umilierebbe totalmente quella di ieri.



diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Si questo è vero : quando siamo in vantaggio contro squadre forti ci abbassiamo troppo spesso anche a ridosso dell'area.
> Un pò per bravura degli altri, un pò per una scelta nostra e limiti nostri.
> E poi ripartiamo a campo aperto.
> 
> ...



Beh Diavolo, se non ci abbassassimo affrontando “squadre forti” mentre giochiamo con mezza squadra di riserve e riuscissimo a spuntarla comunque saremmo pronti per vincere almeno due CL di fila, credo, altro che il campionato.


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Gennaio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Sai perché? Sai cos’è successo a Napoli? Una cosa straordinaria (nel vero senso della parola, cioè non ordinaria, fuori dall’ordinario): abbiamo giocato coi titolari!!!!
> 
> Mandiamo l’Inda in giro con 4/5 riserve ogni partita, facciamola giocare senza Makaku per 11 partite in un girone, togliamo loro De Vrij e Barella per tante partite (cosa che è successa a noi, anzi il nostro Barella, fondamentale per i nostri equilibri difensivi, sta giocando meno di Seedorf nel 2020/2021) e vediamo se dominano anche solo sta minchia.
> 
> Fuori dalla Zona UEFA sarebbero, a questo punto, se avessero fatto un girone d’andata coi nostri problemi, ma guarda non ho dubbi, sarebbe bastato anche che mantenessero tutti i titolari meno Makaku che avrebbero nella migliore delle ipotesi (per loro) 6/7 punti in meno, con tutte le partite che gli ha risolto.



Lukaku è l'unico uomo al mondo che pure quando è rotto(se cosi si può definire) viene convocato, va in panca e recupera nel corso del primo tempo per poi subentrare nel secondo.
Pensa che solo ieri ho scoperto che l'inter ha in rosa pinamonti visto che gioca mai.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (18 Gennaio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Lukaku è l'unico uomo al mondo che pure quando è rotto(se cosi si può definire) viene convocato, va in panca e recupera nel corso del primo tempo per poi subentrare nel secondo.
> Pensa che solo ieri ho scoperto che l'inter ha in rosa pinamonti visto che gioca mai.



No comunque a parte tutto, questa roba qui andrebbe studiata, non è normale.

Da quando è all’Inda, cioè un anno e mezzo, ha saltato C I N Q U E partite tra campionato e Champions. C I N Q U E partite in U N A N N O E M E Z Z O, peraltro divise tra campionato e Champions. Se si spaccherà per bene sto sacco di patate rivernicerò casa senza bisogno di vernice.


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Gennaio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> No comunque a parte tutto, questa roba qui andrebbe studiata, non è normale.
> 
> Da quando è all’Inda, cioè un anno e mezzo, ha saltato C I N Q U E partite tra campionato e Champions. C I N Q U E partite in U N A N N O E M E Z Z O.



Praticamente l'inter ha giocato fino ad ora : 33 presenze su 34 in campionato + 11 presenze su 12 in champions + 1 presenza in coppa italia con lautaro e lukaku.
Qualche briciola poi concessa a quel cesso ambulante di sanchez giusto per far numero di tanto in tanto.

Ti rendi conto??

Pinamonti da quarto del reparto il campo lo ha visto mai !!!!!


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (18 Gennaio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Praticamente l'inter ha giocato fino ad ora : 33 presenze su 34 in campionato + 11 presenze su 12 in champions + 1 presenza in coppa italia con lautaro e lukaku.
> Qualche briciola poi concessa a quel cesso ambulante di sanchez giusto per far numero di tanto in tanto.
> 
> Ti rendi conto??
> ...



Sono andato a guardare la sua storia di infortuni, è una roba impressionante: l’infortunio più lungo l’ha avuto nel 2013/2014 con la rottura del legamento collaterale della caviglia ed è stato fuori 31 giorni.

Noi abbiamo Bennacer che sta giocando meno di Seedorf 35enne nel 2010/2011 per un infortunio molto più banale di quello, per non parlare degli altri (anche Salmonstriker ormai non mi ricordo quasi più che faccia abbia, devo andare su google per ricordarlo).

E a parte tutto io l’ho detto tante volte che per me c’è qualche cane idrofobo inetto indegno maledetto tra i preparatori che ha sbagliato mestiere, perché sono anni che abbiamo le lungodegenze più lunghe d’Europa, anni. Non può essere normale questa cosa.

Parlo seriamente: ci vorrebbe una commissione esterna ad analizzare quanto sta succedendo.


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Gennaio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Sono andato a guardare la sua storia di infortuni, è una roba impressionante: l’infortunio più lungo l’ha avuto nel 2013/2014 con la rottura del legamento collaterale della caviglia ed è stato fuori 31 giorni.
> 
> Noi abbiamo Bennacer che sta giocando meno di Seedorf 35enne nel 2010/2011 per un infortunio molto più banale di quello, per non parlare degli altri (anche Salmonstriker ormai non mi ricordo quasi più che faccia abbia, devo andare su google per ricordarlo).




Voglio rinascere lubamba.


----------



## iceman. (18 Gennaio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Sai perché? Sai cos’è successo a Napoli? Una cosa straordinaria (nel vero senso della parola, cioè non ordinaria, fuori dall’ordinario): abbiamo giocato coi titolari!!!!
> 
> 
> Mandiamo l’Inda in giro con 4/5 riserve ogni partita, facciamola giocare senza Makaku per 11 partite in un girone, togliamo loro De Vrij e Barella per tante partite (cosa che è successa a noi, anzi il nostro Barella, fondamentale per i nostri equilibri difensivi, sta giocando meno di Seedorf nel 2010/2011) e vediamo se dominano anche solo sta minchia.
> ...



Beh una cosa bisogna dirla però, Conte su Lukaku ci ha visto benissimo.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (18 Gennaio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Voglio rinascere lubamba.



Comunque la storia degli infortuni andrà risolta prima o poi, sono anni e anni che va avanti così, e adesso che abbiamo la rosa più giovane d’Europa in cui chiunque ci impiega eoni per recuperare anche da infortuni banali con giovincelli che giocano meno dei senatori a fine carriera del 2010/2011 è anche più evidente che ci sia qualche figlio di ***** raccomandato che mangia pane a tradimento e non sa fare il suo mestiere.

Perché una roba del genere non è possibile. Anni che abbiamo le lungodegenze più bibliche d’Europa, in tempi di recupero, ANNI!!!!


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Gennaio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Comunque la storia degli infortuni andrà risolta prima o poi, sono anni e anni che va avanti così, e adesso che abbiamo la rosa più giovane d’Europa in cui chiunque ci impiega eoni per recuperare anche da infortuni banali con giovincelli che giocano meno dei senatori a fine carriera del 2010/2011 è anche più evidente che ci sia qualche figlio di ***** raccomandato che mangia pane a tradimento e non sa fare il suo mestiere.
> 
> Perché una roba del genere non è possibile. Anni che abbiamo le lungodegenze più bibliche d’Europa, in tempi di recupero, ANNI!!!!



Quello da studiare è lubamba : i giocatori muscolari sono solitamente quelli più soggetti a infortuni. 
Questo invece ha una salute di ferro.
E invece i nostri smilzi 20enni si stirano.... 
Grosso Mah
Enorme Boh
Infinito Bah


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (18 Gennaio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Quello da studiare è lubamba : i giocatori muscolari sono solitamente quelli più soggetti a infortuni.
> Questo invece ha una salute di ferro.
> E invece i nostri smilzi 20enni si stirano....
> Grosso Mah
> ...



Lui sarà forse un caso particolare nell’altro senso, ma per quanto riguarda noi nessuno mi toglie dalla testa che ci sia dell’incompetenza.


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Gennaio 2021)

Ci hanno lasciato il titolo campione d'Inverno come contentino. Ovviamente i campioni sono loro.


----------



## Andreas89 (18 Gennaio 2021)

Che squadra di signori questi neroblu neo-campioni d’Italia.


----------



## Gas (18 Gennaio 2021)

Stiamo solo ritardando l'inevitabile sorpasso.


----------



## Tsitsipas (18 Gennaio 2021)

Non so dive scriverlo. Comunque non siete campioni di inverno. Vale la differenza reti


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (18 Gennaio 2021)

Nonostante abbiano vinto il campionato, dicono che noi abbiamo rubato, ci danno dei ladri, dicono che il rigore è inventato e che Abisso è stato pagato da noi, però dell'espulsione che abbiamo subito in 5 minuti non dicono nulla sti falliti


----------



## Trumpusconi (18 Gennaio 2021)

Non capisco perchè ci odino così tanto se hanno vinto il campionato.


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Gennaio 2021)

Pare abbiano vinto anche una lotteria di beneficenza. 
Salutiamo i campioni d'italia .
Fozza inda.


----------



## JoKeR (18 Gennaio 2021)

Ma perchè su Sky Calciomercato mettono la musica "Pazza Inter Amala" mentre parlano di quelle melme??

E' evidente la mancanza di rispetto totale per abbonati.


----------



## Alfred Edwards (18 Gennaio 2021)

Tsitsipas ha scritto:


> Non so dive scriverlo. Comunque non siete campioni di inverno. Vale la differenza reti



Ecco, neanche questo ci lasciate. Complimenti a voi anche per il titolo d'inverno, non vi basta lo scudetto...


----------



## Igniorante (18 Gennaio 2021)

Tsitsipas ha scritto:


> Non so dive scriverlo. Comunque non siete campioni di inverno. Vale la differenza reti



Infatti la prossima settimana lo sarete voi, mi pare abbastanza evidente.
Chiaramente, un piccolo antipasto del trionfo finale.


----------



## Fabiuz90 (18 Gennaio 2021)

la cosa che fa veramente ********* è che basterebbe un mese senza Lukaku e sarebbero morti...invece questo si fa male e sta fuori 1 giorno...i nostri meno di 3 settimane impossibile


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (18 Gennaio 2021)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Nonostante abbiano vinto il campionato, dicono che noi abbiamo rubato, ci danno dei ladri, dicono che il rigore è inventato e che Abisso è stato pagato da noi, però dell'espulsione che abbiamo subito in 5 minuti non dicono nulla sti falliti



Funziona così: qualunque episodio che ci sfavorisce: netto e indiscutibile, anzi forse ci vorrebbe pure la prova TV per valutare se non si è stati troppo leggeri. Qualunque episodio che ci favorisce: ladrata indiscutibile. 

A loro ho visto ammettere che ci fosse un rigore a nostro favore solo dopo entrate a forbice sul ginocchio in area, altrimenti non è mai rigore.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (18 Gennaio 2021)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Infatti la prossima settimana lo sarete voi, mi pare abbastanza evidente.
> Chiaramente, un piccolo antipasto del trionfo finale.



Praticamente danno già per scontato di aver vinto ad Udine e che noi perderemo contro i bergamosci. Solo così chiuderebbero a pari punti con noi con la differenza reti a favore.


----------



## iceman. (19 Gennaio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Praticamente danno già per scontato di aver vinto ad Udine e che noi perderemo contro i bergamosci. Solo così chiuderebbero a pari punti con noi con la differenza reti a favore.



Io ho consultato l'oracolo.
L'inter sabato alle 18.00 non vincerà ad Udine; fanno costantemente risultato dal 2013-2014.
E' scritto, John Gotti gliela incastra.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (19 Gennaio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Funziona così: qualunque episodio che ci sfavorisce: netto e indiscutibile, anzi forse ci vorrebbe pure la prova TV per valutare se non si è stati troppo leggeri. Qualunque episodio che ci favorisce: ladrata indiscutibile.
> 
> A loro ho visto ammettere che ci fosse un rigore a nostro favore solo dopo entrate a forbice sul ginocchio in area, altrimenti non è mai rigore.




In generale purtroppo è così il 90% dei tifosi di tutte le squadre, milanisti inclusi. Rimango sempre abbastanza stupito nel notare la poco sportività che c'è in giro.

L'ultima follia che ho letto è stato in un sito juventino dove mi è toccato leggere che il sassuolo contro di loro gioca alla morte, mentre contro il Milan gioca con atteggiamenti molli.

Non so se ci rendiamo conto dei deliri.

E' qualcosa che non riesco davvero a comprendere


----------



## Igniorante (19 Gennaio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Praticamente danno già per scontato di aver vinto ad Udine e che noi perderemo contro i bergamosci. Solo così chiuderebbero a pari punti con noi con la differenza reti a favore.



Esatto.
Dico solo, per chiudere quì il discorso perchè non voglio rischiare il ban, che hanno ragione ed andrà proprio così.
Giustamente ce lo fanno notare, in casa nostra...perfetto...


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (19 Gennaio 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> In generale purtroppo è così il 90% dei tifosi di tutte le squadre, milanisti inclusi. Rimango sempre abbastanza stupito nel notare la poco sportività che c'è in giro.
> 
> L'ultima follia che ho letto è stato in un sito juventino dove mi è toccato leggere che il sassuolo contro di loro gioca alla morte, mentre contro il Milan gioca con atteggiamenti molli.
> 
> ...



Noi milanisti ancora ancora ci salviamo, anche se purtroppo pure qui c’è una tendenza all’interistizzazione (intesa come mancanza di sportività). 

Gli interisti in questo sono i peggiori in assoluto, parlano solo di arbitri, loro che su questo dovrebbero solo stare zitti (mia firma docet, che è una roba senza precedenti o quasi, perché manco i gobbi sono mai riusciti ad imporre un sistema in Europa, loro si, per non parlare delle 100 partite senza rigori contro tra il 1964 e il 1967).

È ironico che la tifoseria che “dovrebbe” essere la più sportiva in assoluto, visto il pregresso, sia quella che lo è di meno.



Igniorante ha scritto:


> Esatto.
> Dico solo, per chiudere quì il discorso perchè non voglio rischiare il ban, che hanno ragione ed andrà proprio così.
> Giustamente ce lo fanno notare, in casa nostra...perfetto...



Beh è giusto che siano sicuri della propria forza. È per questo che l’ospite nerazzurro ci ha fatto notare che non siamo campioni d’inverno: sanno già non solo che perderemo coi bergamosci ma che loro vinceranno ad Udine.

Mi piace chi è sicuro di se.


----------



## Tsitsipas (19 Gennaio 2021)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Esatto.
> Dico solo, per chiudere quì il discorso perchè non voglio rischiare il ban, che hanno ragione ed andrà proprio così.
> Giustamente ce lo fanno notare, in casa nostra...perfetto...



Lo sarete sabato perché noi a Udine non vinciamo sicuro. perdona il mio eccesso di zelo, ma era per specificare che ancora non lo siete.

comunque la differenza tra milan e inter sta tutta nella partita di cagliari. noi là soffrimmo moltissimo (e loro non avevano nainggolan) e pavoletti sprecò il 2-0 alla fine del primo tempo. voi invece avete passeggiato. il milan è un carrarmato da 13 mesi, se non vi fermate sarà impossibile per noi vincere lo scudetto.


----------



## Igniorante (19 Gennaio 2021)

Tsitsipas ha scritto:


> Lo sarete sabato perché noi a Udine non vinciamo sicuro. perdona il mio eccesso di zelo, ma era per specificare che ancora non lo siete.
> 
> comunque la differenza tra milan e inter sta tutta nella partita di cagliari. noi là soffrimmo moltissimo (e loro non avevano nainggolan) e pavoletti sprecò il 2-0 alla fine del primo tempo. voi invece avete passeggiato. il milan è un carrarmato da 13 mesi, se non vi fermate sarà impossibile per noi vincere lo scudetto.



Lo dico sinceramente, l'Inter può vincere lo scudetto perchè è una squadra molto molto solida ma col Milan di quest'anno noi rossoneri non dobbiamo sentirci secondi a nessuno, alla faccia di chi si è accorto di noi solo da poche settimane.
L'unico rammarico, ma per una questione anche di gioco oltre che di risultati, è il non poter avere la formazione titolare al completo ogni settimana e, al contempo, vedere che i vostri migliori scendono sempre puntualmente in campo.


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Gennaio 2021)

Dai basta parlare di arbitri anche qui.

Piuttosto complimentiamoci con l'Inter per lo scudetto. Lukaku direi che quest'anno può vincere il pallone d'oro.


----------



## mandraghe (19 Gennaio 2021)

Complimenti ai neo campioni d'Italia!

Se c'erano dubbi, Tullio Tinti, procuratore di Bastoni, me li ha dissipati: l'agente ha affermato che solo Maldini era al livello di Bastoni a quell'età. 

Parole sincere e indiscutibile verità. Non abbiamo speranze io ve lo dico!


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (19 Gennaio 2021)

Campionato già finito a gennaio. Troppo forte la banda di Sant’Antonio da Lecce guidata dal Panzerschreck belga Makaku: complimenti vivissimi e, soprattutto, sinceri ai Campioni d’Italia! Grazie, Inter, per lo spettacolo offertoci quest’anno.


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (19 Gennaio 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Complimenti ai neo campioni d'Italia!
> 
> Se c'erano dubbi, Tullio Tinti, procuratore di Bastoni, me li ha dissipati: l'agente ha affermato che solo Maldini era al livello di Bastoni a quell'età.
> 
> Parole sincere e indiscutibile verità. Non abbiamo speranze io ve lo dico!



“Forse” Maldini era ai livelli di Bastoni. Direi che siamo fuori strada: il nerazzurro è, come minimo, forte come Tassotti, Costacurta, Baresi e Maldini messi insieme: ecco, così “forse” ci siamo.


----------



## mandraghe (19 Gennaio 2021)

ThaiBoxer93 ha scritto:


> “Forse” Maldini era ai livelli di Bastoni. Direi che siamo fuori strada: il nerazzurro è, come minimo, forte come Tassotti, Costacurta, Baresi e Maldini messi insieme: ecco, così “forse” ci siamo.




E c'hai ragggione c'hai. Infatti mi son scordato che il Corriere della Sera lo ha invece paragonato a Beckembauer.

Insomma, Maldini+Beckembauer, direi che siamo finiti.


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (19 Gennaio 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> E c'hai ragggione c'hai. Infatti mi son scordato che il Corriere della Sera lo ha invece paragonato a Beckembauer.
> 
> Insomma, Maldini+Beckembauer, direi che siamo finiti.



E chi segna più a questi qui? Dovremmo avere dalla nostra Lukaku che, ahimè, è già dall’altra sponda del Naviglio. Finita.


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Gennaio 2021)

Complimenti all’Inter oramai spedita verso la seconda stella. Che squadra!


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (19 Gennaio 2021)

oramai questi Interisti passano il 99% del tempo a parlare dei nostri rigori. E' la loro discussione unica, il rimanente 1% dedicato a Suning o Eriksen. Poi immaginate, io abito a Milano città, ne vedo decine ogni giorno di interisti, non se ne può più.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (19 Gennaio 2021)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> oramai questi Interisti passano il 99% del tempo a parlare dei nostri rigori. E' la loro discussione unica, il rimanente 1% dedicato a Suning o Eriksen. Poi immaginate, io abito a Milano città, ne vedo decine ogni giorno di interisti, non se ne può più.



Non sai quanto ti capisco, io ci ho vissuto 34 anni della mia vita a Milano.

Poi una volta andatomene, col tempo, vedendo un po’ meno indaisti di prima, avevo iniziato a rispettare un po’ di quell’orrido club. Addirittura esasperato dai gobbi lo scorso anno tifai per loro.

Sennonché quest’anno, dopo aver visto come si stanno comportando quando ci siamo tirati su, ho “recuperato la memoria” sul perché li odiassi più di chiunque altro e preferissi uno scudetto gobbo a non dico uno scudetto indaista, ma anche solo una coppa Italia.


----------



## mandraghe (19 Gennaio 2021)

ThaiBoxer93 ha scritto:


> E chi segna più a questi qui? Dovremmo avere dalla nostra Lukaku che, ahimè, è già dall’altra sponda del Naviglio. Finita.




Come fece Oronzo Canà col pallone di Zico dovremo procurarci un'ampolla del sangue di Lukaku. 

Somministrando appena qualche goccia del prezioso nettare ai nostri giocatori risolveremo il problema Covid, gli infortuni, i recuperi lenti e faremo perfino ricrescere i capelli a Gazidis e Pioli!


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (19 Gennaio 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Come fece Oronzo Canà col pallone di Zico dovremo procurarci un'ampolla del sangue di Lukaku.
> 
> Somministrando appena qualche goccia del prezioso nettare ai nostri giocatori risolveremo il problema Covid, gli infortuni, i recuperi lenti e faremo perfino ricrescere i capelli a Gazidis e Pioli!



Il sangue di Lukaku porrà fine a guerre, carestie e pestilenze; verrà conservato in una cappella del Duomo di Milano e tirato fuori ogni volta che l’umanità sarà in pericolo.


----------



## mandraghe (21 Gennaio 2021)

ThaiBoxer93 ha scritto:


> Il sangue di Lukaku porrà fine a guerre, carestie e pestilenze; verrà conservato in una cappella del Duomo di Milano e tirato fuori ogni volta che l’umanità sarà in pericolo.




Dici bene. 

Infatti dopo lo scudetto conquistato meritevolissimamente i tifosi interisti, come i contradaioli senesi, andranno in Duomo a intonare il Te Deum di ringraziamento.

In seguito, adoranti e commossi, assisteranno al miracolo della liquefazione del sangue di San Romelu da Anversa!


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Gennaio 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Dici bene.
> 
> Infatti dopo lo scudetto conquistato meritevolissimamente i tifosi interisti, come i contradaioli senesi, andranno in Duomo a intonare il Te Deum di ringraziamento.
> 
> In seguito, adoranti e commossi, assisteranno al miracolo della liquefazione del sangue di San Romelu da Anversa!



A confronto il sangue di san gennaro è acqua.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (21 Gennaio 2021)

ThaiBoxer93 ha scritto:


> Il sangue di Lukaku porrà fine a guerre, carestie e pestilenze; verrà conservato in una cappella del Duomo di Milano e tirato fuori ogni volta che l’umanità sarà in pericolo.



Attenzione, che voi pensate a quello che può produrre il sangue di Makaku, il vero dramma è ciò che potrà produrre l’astinenza del medesimo: non è sposato né fidanzato, a quanto pare, ed è anche molto ligio alle regole anti-Coviddi.

Il problema è che questo provoca scompensi non da poco nel corpo di questo giovane Nephilim. In Roma-Inter, con la pioggia provocata dal suo raspone rituale prepartita (schizzo talmente alto da rientrare sotto forma di pioggia), abbiamo avuto un piccolo assaggio di che cosa succederà quando avrà fatto passare tanto tempo senza svuotare la vasca: un acquazzone che farà dimenticare quello di Perugia. Lo sta tenendo in serbo da usare contro di noi quando e se ci sarà bisogno, per indirizzare lo scudetto. Se ce ne sarà bisogno lui sarà lì , fuori dallo stadio, pronto a scatenare il diluvio anti-Milan.


----------



## mandraghe (21 Gennaio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> A confronto il sangue di san gennaro è acqua.



Assolutamente. Ormai ad Appiano si radunano turbe di persone malferme di salute sperando di poter guarire anche solo incrociando lo sguardo di Romelu. Infatti il santo belga guarisce anche solo con gli occhi. Non come quell'altro di Nazareth al quale abbisognava toccare le vesti!


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Gennaio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Attenzione, che voi pensate a quello che può produrre il sangue di Makaku, il vero dramma è ciò che potrà produrre l’astinenza del medesimo: non è sposato né fidanzato, a quanto pare, ed è anche molto ligio alle regole anti-Coviddi.
> 
> Il problema è che questo provoca scompensi non da poco nel corpo di questo giovane Nephilim. In Roma-Inter, con la pioggia provocata dal suo raspone rituale prepartita (schizzo talmente alto da rientrare sotto forma di pioggia), abbiamo avuto un piccolo assaggio di che cosa succederà quando avrà fatto passare tanto tempo senza svuotare la vasca: un acquazzone che farà dimenticare quello di Perugia. Lo sta tenendo in serbo da usare contro di noi quando e se ci sarà bisogno, per indirizzare lo scudetto. Se ce ne sarà bisogno lui sarà lì , fuori dallo stadio, pronto a scatenare il diluvio anti-Milan.





Da lukapru e licopro il passo è breve.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (21 Gennaio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Da lukapru e licopro il passo è breve.



ahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Gennaio 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Assolutamente. Ormai ad Appiano si radunano turbe di persone malferme di salute sperando di poter guarire anche solo incrociando lo sguardo di Romelu. Infatti il santo belga guarisce anche solo con gli occhi. Non come quell'altro di Nazareth al quale abbisognava toccare le vesti!



John Coffey signora, come la bevanda… solo scritto in modo diverso


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (21 Gennaio 2021)

Mai visto tante trollate in una stessa discussione dal 2005 da quando seguo Milan World


----------



## mandraghe (21 Gennaio 2021)

Per intanto anche oggi gli interisti danno spettacolo.

L'ex presidente della Rai Zaccaria propone ai vips interisti (Vale Rossi, Fiorello, Bonolis, ecc.) di "fare la loro parte" in modo da aiutare l'Inter A RIMANERE GRANDE. Praticamente stanno pensando ad una colletta 

Ovviamente tanti inveiscono contro il Milan che imbroglia sui test covid.

E infine il genio: uno che si lamenta perché l'Atalanta ha giocato mercoledì e gioca pure sabato. Uno skantaloh!




Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Che poi anche Udinese-Inter si giochi sabato, perfino alla stessa ora, è un dettaglio


----------



## Gas (21 Gennaio 2021)

Raga scusate non ho capito, è già matematico il titolo o devono aspettare ancora qualche giornata?


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (21 Gennaio 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Per intanto anche oggi gli interisti danno spettacolo.
> 
> L'ex presidente della Rai Zaccaria propone ai vips interisti (Vale Rossi, Fiorello, Bonolis, ecc.) di "fare la loro parte" in modo da aiutare l'Inter A RIMANERE GRANDE. Praticamente stanno pensando ad una colletta
> 
> ...




Sono andato a vedere adesso riguardo a quanto da te detto su Zaccaria & Co e... beh, parlando seriamente, essere arrivati a quel punto vuol dire essere alla frutta. 

Mi sa che torneranno ai tempi di Thohir o poco più, cioè il loro Giannino. Tra loro e la Juve a fine ciclo, come diceva Lineker qui https://www.milanworld.net/ronaldo-...-vincere-vt99071-post2244952.html#post2244952 , se non faremo boiate il futuro sarà nostro.


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Gennaio 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Per intanto anche oggi gli interisti danno spettacolo.
> 
> L'ex presidente della Rai Zaccaria propone ai vips interisti (Vale Rossi, Fiorello, Bonolis, ecc.) di "fare la loro parte" in modo da aiutare l'Inter A RIMANERE GRANDE. Praticamente stanno pensando ad una colletta
> 
> ...



Beh ieri ho sentito perfino gasp lamentarsi perchè , visto che avevano la partita contro l'udinese da giocare, arrivano alla sfida contro di noi con una gara in più nelle gambe.
Ma che roba è ??

Ma forse ha dimenticato che la partita era in programma il 6-12, 3 giorni prima della decisiva partita di champions fuori casa contro l'ajax.
Partita che hanno vinto e ha consentito loro di qualificarsi.
Quindi questo recupero ora non lo voleva più giocare ??

Bizzarro il gasp.


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Gennaio 2021)

Gas ha scritto:


> Raga scusate non ho capito, è già matematico il titolo o devono aspettare ancora qualche giornata?



Matematico.
Ora sono sul pezzo per vincere sanremo.


----------



## Gas (21 Gennaio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Matematico.
> Ora sono sul pezzo per vincere sanremo.



Ok, speriamo allora che con lo scudo matematicamente vinto si rilassino un po' e lascino spazio anche agli altri


----------



## Trumpusconi (21 Gennaio 2021)

Fusa Indà!


----------



## mandraghe (21 Gennaio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Sono andato a vedere adesso riguardo a quanto da te detto su Zaccaria & Co e... beh, parlando seriamente, essere arrivati a quel punto vuol dire essere alla frutta.
> 
> Mi sa che torneranno ai tempi di Thohir o poco più, cioè il loro Giannino. Tra loro e la Juve a fine ciclo, come diceva Lineker qui https://www.milanworld.net/ronaldo-...-vincere-vt99071-post2244952.html#post2244952 , se non faremo boiate il futuro sarà nostro.



Non pagano gli stipendi da mesi. Mendicano dilazioni nei pagamenti dei giocatori acquistati. Il proprietario è scappato e non parla da settimane. Direi che sono "leggerissimaente" in difficoltà. Poi come stanno veramente le cose non lo sapremo fino al bilancio, specie considerando l'opacità del mondo cinese.


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Gennaio 2021)

Comunque una cavalcata così non lo ricordo. Che squadra l’inder, hanno chiuso il campionato con 20 giornate d’anticipo. Complimenti!


----------



## mandraghe (21 Gennaio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Beh ieri ho sentito perfino gasp lamentarsi perchè , visto che avevano la partita contro l'udinese da giocare, arrivano alla sfida contro di noi con una gara in più nelle gambe.
> Ma che roba è ??
> 
> Ma forse ha dimenticato che la partita era in programma il 6-12, 3 giorni prima della decisiva partita di champions fuori casa contro l'ajax.
> ...





Come ho scritto l'altro giorno l'Atalanta è la prima provinciale che ha raggiunto grandi traguardi ed invece di essere apprezzata è odiata a morte da tutti. E questo grazie solo a Gasperini. Infatti l'Atalanta di Mondonico lasciò un bel ricordo. Quindi è proprio Gasperini che è insopportabile.


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Gennaio 2021)

Gas ha scritto:


> Raga scusate non ho capito, è già matematico il titolo o devono aspettare ancora qualche giornata?



Il titolo del thread è matematicamente assegnato


----------



## mandraghe (21 Gennaio 2021)

Gas ha scritto:


> Raga scusate non ho capito, è già matematico il titolo o devono aspettare ancora qualche giornata?




E' vinto da settembre. Asini noi che ci siamo complimentati solo a fine Dicembre. Questa grave mancanza la pagheremo cara.


----------



## Beppe85 (21 Gennaio 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> E' vinto da settembre. Asini noi che ci siamo complimentati solo a fine Dicembre. Questa grave mancanza la pagheremo cara.



Anche quello dell'anno prossimo hanno già vinto.


----------



## Beppe85 (21 Gennaio 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Come ho scritto l'altro giorno l'Atalanta è la prima provinciale che ha raggiunto grandi traguardi ed invece di essere apprezzata è odiata a morte da tutti. E questo grazie solo a Gasperini. Infatti l'Atalanta di Mondonico lasciò un bel ricordo. Quindi è proprio Gasperini che è insopportabile.



Ma per forza! Gasperini ha una disonestà intellettuale unica! Si lamenta per aver giocato il recupero con l'Udinese anziché star zitto e ringraziare di non averlo giocato prima della partita contro l'ajax.
Ci va coraggio per non odiarlo!


----------



## mandraghe (21 Gennaio 2021)

Beppe85 ha scritto:


> Anche quello dell'anno prossimo hanno già vinto.





Assolutamente. Ma stavolta non ci fregano. Apriremo il topic per complimentarci già a giugno. Così eviteremo le maledizioni di San Romelu da Anversa. Se costui ci maledice le 10 piaghe d'Egitto in confronto saranno uno scherzo da bambini.

Meglio evitare.


----------



## JoKeR (21 Gennaio 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Per intanto anche oggi gli interisti danno spettacolo.
> 
> L'ex presidente della Rai Zaccaria propone ai vips interisti (Vale Rossi, Fiorello, Bonolis, ecc.) di "fare la loro parte" in modo da aiutare l'Inter A RIMANERE GRANDE. Praticamente stanno pensando ad una colletta
> 
> ...



Che essere inferiori molti tifosi o pseudo-tali delle squadre avversarie.

Abbiamo spappolato milioni di fegati tra il 1986 e il 2007, milioni ovunque. Ma eravamo temuti e rispettati...
Adesso tutti, da tanti anni a questa parte, si sono sentiti in diritto di calpestarci... bene, abbiamo segnato tutti i vostri nomi... tutti...

Non succede, ma se succede... complimenti all'Inter campione della Galassia!!!!! Vincere con 20 giornate di anticipo non era riuscito nemmeno all'Inter dei record di Trapattoni.

Chioso dicendo che i tifosi milanisti non sono ontologicamente migliori di juventini o interisti, ma la differenza principale consiste nel rispetto, nella cultura del gioco e nella lealtà sportiva.

Il milanista navigato ha vissuto cocenti delusioni (serie B, finali perse), ha imparato a soffrire, a conoscere la sconfitta senza addurre mille scuse, ad avere uno stile, che si rivede ancora oggi in Maldini e Pioli (che da interista si è già convertito).
Il milanista navigato sa cosa significa vincere perchè sa cosa significa perdere, nel gioco e nella vita.

Concetti sconosciuti a juventini e interisti.

Il Milan è una cosa serie, lontana anni luce da altre realtà...
A prescindere da come finirà, complimenti ai campioni d'Italia!!


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (21 Gennaio 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Dici bene.
> 
> Infatti dopo lo scudetto conquistato meritevolissimamente i tifosi interisti, come i contradaioli senesi, andranno in Duomo a intonare il Te Deum di ringraziamento.
> 
> In seguito, adoranti e commossi, assisteranno al miracolo della liquefazione del sangue di San Romelu da Anversa!



Io, per tutelarmi, ho già fatto richiesta di avere una goccia del sangue del Santo belga: magari, posso diventare un ibrido uomo-razza superiore. 



A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Attenzione, che voi pensate a quello che può produrre il sangue di Makaku, il vero dramma è ciò che potrà produrre l’astinenza del medesimo: non è sposato né fidanzato, a quanto pare, ed è anche molto ligio alle regole anti-Coviddi.
> 
> Il problema è che questo provoca scompensi non da poco nel corpo di questo giovane Nephilim. In Roma-Inter, con la pioggia provocata dal suo raspone rituale prepartita (schizzo talmente alto da rientrare sotto forma di pioggia), abbiamo avuto un piccolo assaggio di che cosa succederà quando avrà fatto passare tanto tempo senza svuotare la vasca: un acquazzone che farà dimenticare quello di Perugia. Lo sta tenendo in serbo da usare contro di noi quando e se ci sarà bisogno, per indirizzare lo scudetto. Se ce ne sarà bisogno lui sarà lì , fuori dallo stadio, pronto a scatenare il diluvio anti-Milan.



Dici che è per questo che il parrucchino di Conte sembra alquanto realistico? Che il suo prodotto abbia capacità vivificanti, al punto tale da far risorgere a vita nuova un che di artificialmente ricostruito? In effetti, anche Banega sembrava averlo notato...


----------



## egidiopersempre (21 Gennaio 2021)

zitti miscredenti ... e preparatevi alla bastonata di martedì


----------



## unbreakable (21 Gennaio 2021)

.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (21 Gennaio 2021)

.


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Gennaio 2021)

Ma visto che hanno già stravinto non mi possono cedere qualche punto che' mi serve per la raccolta punti della spesa?
Ovviamente i punti dei supermegacampioni d'italia me li riconosceranno.


----------



## Davidoff (22 Gennaio 2021)

L'Inda è una squadra talmente unita che i suoi giocatori vanno in campo gratis per non intaccare il patrimonio della società, Gonde invece no, i 12 milioni gli servono per mantenere sempre liscio e profumato il parrucchino e per tenere la bocca chiusa.


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Gennaio 2021)

Finita


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Gennaio 2021)

Oggi hanno visto la nostra sconfitta, hanno preferito lasciarci primi in classifica. Pietà da parte dell'Inda, onore ai campioni.


----------



## hiei87 (23 Gennaio 2021)

Se ci fossimo ritrovati a lottare per lo scudo contro questa inter, probabilmente avremmo vinto noi. Purtroppo abbiamo tenuto a galla i gobbi.


----------



## JoKeR (23 Gennaio 2021)

Come sono magnanimi... vinceranno con 30 punti di vantaggio sulla Juve.


----------



## diavoloINme (30 Gennaio 2021)

E' qui che ci si mette in coda per congratularsi coi campioni d'italia?
Svelato anche l'arcano circa il ritardo sul pagamento per gli stipendi : marotta aveva versato prima il premio scudetto ai suoi giocatori pari a 10 mln di euro ciascuno.
Nei prossimi mesi si provvederà a versare le briciole restanti per le mensilità.
Festa al duomo posticipata solo per motivi di sicurezza.

La maestosa potenza di suning. Il ruggito dei campioni d'italia.


----------



## egidiopersempre (30 Gennaio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> E' qui che ci si mette in coda per congratularsi coi campioni d'italia?
> Svelato anche l'arcano circa il ritardo sul pagamento per gli stipendi : marotta aveva versato prima il premio scudetto ai suoi giocatori pari a 10 mln di euro ciascuno.
> Nei prossimi mesi si provvederà a versare le briciole restanti per le mensilità.
> Festa al duomo posticipata solo per motivi di sicurezza.
> ...



speriamo che non ci umilino e non ci asfaltino... che ci lascino almeno un po' di dignità


----------



## Z A Z A' (30 Gennaio 2021)

Con l'imminente condanna alla sedia elettrica per il Mostro di Malmoe e la conseguente santificazione del Gigante Buono (sempre in perfetta forma), direi che i giochi sono fatti. Applausi per questa grande armata


----------



## Tsitsipas (30 Gennaio 2021)

.


----------



## iceman. (30 Gennaio 2021)

Campioniiiii campioniiiiii oleeee oleeee...


----------



## Andreas89 (30 Gennaio 2021)

Complimenti. Peraltro con San Lukaku non sarebbe mai finita diversamente.


----------



## iceman. (30 Gennaio 2021)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Complimenti. Peraltro con San Lukaku non sarebbe mai finita diversamente.



La tattica di fare bere un po' del suo sangue ai suoi compagni ha funzionato alla grandissima.
Dovremmo prendere esempio


----------



## Roten1896 (30 Gennaio 2021)

E' il giorno del sorpasso


----------



## diavoloINme (30 Gennaio 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> E' il giorno del sorpasso



Per la festa delle donne ci doppiano.
Di passaggio , mossi da infinito spirito caritatevole , ci passeranno una borraccia contenente il santo sangue di lukaku.
Il magico plasma che tutto può.
Infermi torneranno a correre, ciechi torneranno a vedere e i sordi sentiranno.

Santo subito.
San lukaku, protettore delle bambole.


----------



## Igniorante (30 Gennaio 2021)

Col Benevento solo una mera formalità, dai


----------



## JoKeR (30 Gennaio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Per la festa delle donne ci doppiano.
> Di passaggio , mossi da infinito spirito caritatevole , ci passeranno una borraccia contenente il santo sangue di lukaku.
> Il magico plasma che tutto può.
> Infermi torneranno a correre, ciechi torneranno a vedere e i sordi sentiranno.
> ...



Ma perchè Bergoglio nell'omelia di domani non lo proclama santo senza il processo di beatificazione canonico?

Per la difesa delle diversità, degli oppressi e dei più deboli, Lukaku meriterebbe di essere santificato già domani.

Tanto non ha detto che è un fervente cattolico? Fa nulla se vuole uccidere qualcuno e se sua madre fa le ****at.. vodooo...
Dai Lukaku, siamo tutti con te!!! staserà fai il gigante buono anche con Glik!!!


----------



## diavoloINme (30 Gennaio 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Ma perchè Bergoglio nell'omelia di domani non lo proclama santo senza il processo di beatificazione canonico?
> 
> Per la difesa delle diversità, degli oppressi e dei più deboli, Lukaku meriterebbe di essere santificato già domani.
> 
> ...



Ti giuro che se squalificano ibra perculo lukaku sulle bambole per tutta la vita.

E non per razzismo, assolutamente, ma per mettermi contro ipocriti e speculatori.


----------



## JoKeR (30 Gennaio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ti giuro che se squalificano ibra perculo lukaku sulle bambole per tutta la vita.
> 
> E non per razzismo, assolutamente, ma per mettermi contro ipocriti e speculatori.



Potresti essere tacciato di rassizmo anche dalle attiviste femministe che potrebbero associare le bambole alle donne sfruttate dalla prostituzione.
Stai attento che poi vengono a prenderti a casa.


----------



## Tifo'o (11 Febbraio 2021)

Male Malissimo 11 giorni senza complimentarsi con i neo campioni d'Italia? Non va bene voglio più rispetto ed energia


----------



## vannu994 (11 Febbraio 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Male Malissimo 11 giorni senza complimentarsi con i neo campioni d'Italia? Non va bene voglio più rispetto ed energia



Hanno già vinto con la Lazio e purtroppo anche il derby... C'è grande tristezza al momento


----------



## Andreas89 (11 Febbraio 2021)

Squadra meravigliosa l’Inda


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Febbraio 2021)

Ci abbiamo provato ma sono troppo forti.


----------



## Goro (11 Febbraio 2021)

Ora hanno anche la Juve alle calcagna, hanno tutto da perdere i campionissimi


----------



## diavoloINme (11 Febbraio 2021)

Dopo l'uscita dalla coppa italia puntano su miss italia e palio di siena per realizzare il triplete.


----------



## Butcher (11 Febbraio 2021)

Almeno non vedrò i festeggamenti a Duomo quest'anno.


----------



## koti (11 Febbraio 2021)

Sono ingiocabili, troppo forti. C'è poco da fare.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (11 Febbraio 2021)

Zhang si appresta a schiacciare tutti in campo e fuori.

Pare che per motivare i giocatori sia sceso negli spogliatoi parlando di Ap 12,12 “Guai a voi, terra e mare, *perché il Diavolo è precipitato sopra di voi pieno di grande furore, sapendo che gli resta poco tempo*”.


----------



## Swaitak (11 Febbraio 2021)

ci sono voluti 12 giocatori della Juventus per arginare quel pezzo di pane di Lukaku. Senza coppe faranno record di punti della serie A


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Febbraio 2021)

Ormai è fatta


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (13 Febbraio 2021)

Dopo il nostro disgraziato pareggio con lo Spezia e il loro 4-0 con la Lazio non credo che ci siano ancora speranze, onestamente.



Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Ormai è fatta



Finita.


----------



## Goro (13 Febbraio 2021)

Cavalcata trionfale, la loro


----------



## egidiopersempre (13 Febbraio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Dopo il nostro disgraziato pareggio con lo Spezia e il loro 4-0 con la Lazio non credo che ci siano ancora speranze, onestamente.
> 
> 
> 
> Finita.



vedo già sventolare il bandierone cartonato


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (13 Febbraio 2021)

egidiopersempre ha scritto:


> vedo già sventolare il bandierone cartonato



Sentirai il loro inno https://www.milanworld.net/linter-e...te-fatta-vt97934-post2216096.html#post2216096 tuonare per le strade di tutta Italia come i peana blasfemi della Meretrice di Babilonia.


----------



## danjr (14 Febbraio 2021)

Stavolta non vedo come non possano superarci


----------



## JoKeR (14 Febbraio 2021)

Complimenti ai padroni della galassia, dispiace per l'infortunio di Lukaku.


----------



## Roten1896 (14 Febbraio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Dopo il nostro disgraziato pareggio con lo Spezia



Eri pure ottimista


----------



## bmb (14 Febbraio 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Complimenti ai padroni della galassia, dispiace per l'infortunio di Lukaku.



Fosse vero.


----------



## iceman. (14 Febbraio 2021)

L'hanno chiusa in 10 minuti, uno-due terrificante della Lu-La sul solito assist di tacco di barella.


----------



## Super_Lollo (14 Febbraio 2021)

Oggi sorpasso poi sarà una marcia trionfale fino a Maggio


----------



## Swaitak (14 Febbraio 2021)

Antonio Conte ,una garanzia di scudetto


----------



## fabri47 (14 Febbraio 2021)

Se stasera non la vincono, significa che veramente quest'anno c'è un dio che ci vuole troppo bene.


----------



## iceman. (14 Febbraio 2021)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Antonio Conte ,una garanzia di scudetto



È così in teoria e anche in pratica, una garanzia per lui gli 80 punti stagionali (minimo). 
Spero se ne vada quest'estate.


----------



## iceman. (14 Febbraio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Se stasera non la vincono, significa che veramente quest'anno c'è un dio che ci vuole troppo bene.



Siamo troppo sfigati, non perdono più un punto, le vincono giocando in ciabatte


----------



## fabri47 (14 Febbraio 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> *Siamo troppo sfigati*, non perdono più un punto, le vincono giocando in ciabatte


Finora direi proprio di no. La vittoria all'ultimo secondo contro la Lazio o la sconfitta a sorpresa dei nerazzurri contro la Samp quando ore dopo perdevamo contro la Juve sono stati dei miracoli a nostro favore. Quest'anno ci sta andando troppo bene, diciamocelo.

Però, non si può sempre sperare nella fortuna o nella sfortuna, poi arriva il momento in cui bisogna metterci la faccia e nel derby di domenica prossima dobbiamo dimostrarlo. Nello scudetto del 2011, quando l'Inter sembrava sul punto di rimontarci abbiamo cacciato fuori il carattere e stravinto 3-0 il derby. Deve succedere la stessa cosa.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Febbraio 2021)

+4 dell'Inter già in cassaforte.


----------



## Djici (14 Febbraio 2021)

Purtroppo sta succedendo quello che in molti avevano pronosticato quando dicevano che l'Inter era favorita.
Per noi si parlava sempre di campionato eccezionale, che sta stava battendo tutti i nostri record.
Peccato che alla fine le altre squadre erano sempre lì a 2 o 3 punti...
E sapevamo che eravamo meno solidi del Inter anche se giochiamo meglio.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (14 Febbraio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Finora direi proprio di no. La vittoria all'ultimo secondo contro la Lazio o la sconfitta a sorpresa dei nerazzurri contro la Samp quando ore dopo perdevamo contro la Juve sono stati dei miracoli a nostro favore. Quest'anno ci sta andando troppo bene, diciamocelo.
> 
> Però, non si può sempre sperare nella fortuna o nella sfortuna, poi arriva il momento in cui bisogna metterci la faccia e nel derby di domenica prossima dobbiamo dimostrarlo. Nello scudetto del 2011, quando l'Inter sembrava sul punto di rimontarci abbiamo cacciato fuori il carattere e stravinto 3-0 il derby. Deve succedere la stessa cosa.



Nel 2011 avevamo calciatori di livello mondiale come seedorf,Nesta,ibra,robinho,pato ecc ora siamo ibra + 10 ragazzini, la vedo dura replicare il 2011,inutile illudersi. Siamo scoppiati mentalmente,non c'è niente da fare per quello.


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Febbraio 2021)

Gufaggine a parte, direi proprio che è finita dai. La settimana prossima a +4 per poi scappare e noi con due sconfitte finiremo in depressione.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (14 Febbraio 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Gufaggine a parte, direi proprio che è finita dai. La settimana prossima a +4 per poi scappare e noi con due sconfitte finiremo in depressione.



Si,scherzi a parte,è finita. Ma non tanto perché noi siamo in depressione, ma perché gli altri non mollano in centimetro, sembrano immuni a sconfitte,covid,infortuni.


----------



## sunburn (14 Febbraio 2021)

Secondo state esagerando e si rischia di ottenere l’effetto opposto. Meno plateali, ragazzi, meno plateali!


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (14 Febbraio 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Gufaggine a parte, direi proprio che è finita dai. La settimana prossima a +4 per poi scappare e noi con due sconfitte finiremo in depressione.



Se si vincesse il derby cambierebbe tutto. Certo bisognerebbe vincerlo, però, e se siamo anche solo vicini alla condizione di ieri sera è più facile ricostruire l’imene di Valentina Nappi.

D’altro canto, un cambiamento radicale di prestazioni fisiche e tecniche rispetto a ieri sera aumenterebbe i dubbi su quella partita (dubbi che io ancora ho, perché sembrava che non potessimo né dovessimo vincere, mai vista una roba del genere negli ultimi 30 anni e non lo dico per esagerare, ieri sera eravamo una squadra che avrebbe fatto enorme fatica a conquistare i playoff di Serie B, senza la minima esagerazione è così, ricordo prestazioni orribili specie negli anni del Giannino ma ieri sera si è andati oltre tutto quanto di brutto si è visto negli anni peggiori, ma proprio oltre di ordini di grandezza), comunque speriamo bene.


----------



## SoloMVB (14 Febbraio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Se si vincesse il derby cambierebbe tutto. Certo bisognerebbe vincerlo, però, e se siamo anche solo vicini alla condizione di ieri sera è più facile ricostruire l’imene di Valentina Nappi.
> 
> D’altro canto, un cambiamento radicale di prestazioni fisiche e tecniche rispetto a ieri sera aumenterebbe i dubbi su quella partita (dubbi che io ancora ho, perché sembrava che non potessimo né dovessimo vincere, mai vista una roba del genere negli ultimi 30 anni e non lo dico per esagerare, ieri sera eravamo una squadra che avrebbe fatto enorme fatica a conquistare i playoff di Serie B, senza la minima esagerazione è così, ricordo prestazioni orribili specie negli anni del Giannino ma ieri sera si è andati oltre tutto quanto di brutto si è visto negli anni peggiori, ma proprio oltre di ordini di grandezza), comunque speriamo bene.



Sembrava che non potessimo ne dovessimo....Eh già....Forse perché per imposizioni dall'alto,non si poteva distaccare ulteriormente qualcuno che aveva appena perso?Lo completo io il tuo pensiero.Ps:questo topic rischia di ritornarci in faccia e ci autoperculeremo.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (14 Febbraio 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Sembrava che non potessimo ne dovessimo....Eh già....Forse perché per imposizioni dall'alto,non si poteva distaccare ulteriormente qualcuno che aveva appena perso?Lo completo io il tuo pensiero.



È una delle ipotesi che ho fatto, infatti.

Perché il Milan di ieri sera, su 38 partite, non manterrebbe mai e poi mai la permanenza in Serie A (e chi ha visto la partita sa che non sto esagerando). Ed è obiettivamente esagerata una prestazione del genere, ma capiremo di più alle prossime come “leggerla” e quali conclusioni trarre.


----------



## SoloMVB (14 Febbraio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> È una delle ipotesi che ho fatto, infatti.
> 
> Perché il Milan di ieri sera, su 38 partite, non manterrebbe mai e poi mai la permanenza in Serie A (e chi ha visto la partita sa che non sto esagerando). Ed è obiettivamente esagerata una prestazione del genere, ma capiremo di più alle prossime come “leggerla” e quali conclusioni trarre.



Intanto direi di escludere il richiamo di preparazione,ne avrebbero accennato,poi magari lo hanno fatto in società e me la sono persa ma non mi sembra.Io ho visto Maldini nero,gli occhi non mentono mai,e non lo era a fine partita,ma già all'inizio,qualcosa è successo e non dipende dalla condizione fisica la partita di ieri,se ho ragione in questo,arriveranno 2 sconfitte con Inter e Roma.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (14 Febbraio 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Intanto direi di escludere il richiamo di preparazione,ne avrebbero accennato,poi magari lo hanno fatto in società e me la sono persa ma non mi sembra.Io ho visto Maldini nero,gli occhi non mentono mai,e non lo era a fine partita,ma già all'inizio,qualcosa è successo e non dipende dalla condizione fisica la partita di ieri,se ho ragione in questo,arriveranno 2 sconfitte con Inter e Roma.



La Gazzetta scriveva, il 3 Febbraio

“Stefano Pioli _ha un programma ben strutturato_ per queste due settimane di impegni intermedi. Il primo punto è quello di offrire *un leggero richiamo di preparazione* per arrivare con la benzina giusta a fine stagione, soprattutto per il numero elevato di gare in pochi giorni di questi mesi”.

Vedremo, ogni ipotesi è possibile, quello che è certo è che qualcosa (che sia il richiamo di preparazione, una partita venduta o la consapevolezza -e questa sarebbe l’ipotesi peggiore di tutte- che i contratti non verranno rinnovati e che anche un Milan ipotetico campione d’Italia verrebbe smantellato) di esterno è intervenuto a farci rendere come ieri sera, perché gli 11 indegni visti in campo ieri sera farebbero fatica a conquistare i playoff promozione in Serie B.


----------



## Swaitak (14 Febbraio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Se si vincesse il derby cambierebbe tutto. Certo bisognerebbe vincerlo, però, e se siamo anche solo vicini alla condizione di ieri sera è più facile ricostruire l’imene di Valentina Nappi.
> 
> D’altro canto, un cambiamento radicale di prestazioni fisiche e tecniche rispetto a ieri sera aumenterebbe i dubbi su quella partita (dubbi che io ancora ho, perché sembrava che non potessimo né dovessimo vincere, mai vista una roba del genere negli ultimi 30 anni e non lo dico per esagerare, ieri sera eravamo una squadra che avrebbe fatto enorme fatica a conquistare i playoff di Serie B, senza la minima esagerazione è così, ricordo prestazioni orribili specie negli anni del Giannino ma ieri sera si è andati oltre tutto quanto di brutto si è visto negli anni peggiori, ma proprio oltre di ordini di grandezza), comunque speriamo bene.



a me più che i soliti intrallazzi del sistema gobbo , darebbe più fastidio un intrallazzo tra idiott e il neo proprietario americano dello spezia.. Meglio pensare alla bravura di Italiano e ad una giornata no nostra, altrimenti passiamo per indaisti piagnucoloni


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (14 Febbraio 2021)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> a me più che i soliti intrallazzi del sistema gobbo , darebbe più fastidio un intrallazzo tra idiott e il neo proprietario americano dello spezia.. Meglio pensare alla bravura di Italiano e ad una giornata no nostra, altrimenti passiamo per indaisti piagnucoloni



Una giornata no può starci.

Performare a livelli come quelli nostri di ieri sera che, se mantenuti in tutta la stagione, ci manderebbero in B dritti filati o, se in B, ci farebbero a malapena conquistare i playoff promozione, non ci sta. 

Non so come e perché sia successo ma non è una giornata no quella di ieri sera, le giornate no sono altra roba, non ti fanno passare ad essere una squadra di cadetteria (e nemmeno la più forte, perché i vermi in campo ieri sera non vincerebbero mai la Serie B in quelle condizioni in cui erano, e lo dico con certezza).


----------

